# I gave ride to a lonely Asian girl



## SadUber

Have you ever thought it was possible to know somebody for less than an hour, and already have strong feelings of affection and concern? Uber made that happen with me last night.

Before you get the wrong idea, I had ZERO romantic interests in the sweet girl I picked up, and she had ZERO interest romantic interest in me. It was more like a fondness between favorite little sister and older brother.

I got a ping from a "Bich" last night and I was thinking "Oh boy... here it comes.." I was expecting another critical middle aged Minnesota woman. Instead a tiny beautiful Asian girl got in the front seat and sat next to me.

"Hi, you are Bich?" I said shortly after picking her up. "No, Bich is cousin. I am Trang" she said. I asked her a question about what she was doing out at such a late hour and she said "Sorry. I don't understand. My English is very bad."
After talking slower and rephrasing my question, I learned she was leaving one relative's home, returning to her cousin's home where she has been staying for the past 2 month.

I asked "What is your age?" She told me she was 24. I was shocked, because I swear, I thought she was 15!!

(below is summary of our conversation. Although actually, most questions required repeating and rephrasing several times before she could understand me)
Me: So, do you work or go to school here?
Trang: No. Just stay at house.
Me: You have lots of friends here?
Trang: No friends here. (and she gave me a sad smile).
Me: You seen much of Minnesota yet?
Trang: No. Only stay in house.
Me: You've seen nothing? No Mall of America? Minneapolis? No Lakes? Nothing?
Trang: Nothing. I only stay at cousin house.
Me: Your cousin should take you to see Minnesota!
Trang: Cousin work many hour.
Me: Well, if you are interested. I can take you to see Minnesota. Our lakes our great! Especially out of city. You see lots of animals. You know animal?
Trang: Animal?
Me: Like wolf (I imitated a wolf howling) she laughed and told me the name in vietnamese. Then it became like a game where I would tell her the name of Minnesota animals she could see (owl, squirrels, moose fish, etc.), and imitate them and then she would guess what it was and tell me the name in Vietnamese. She was laughing really hard and enjoying the game.

I had been driving a while, and I momentarily yawned: And she said "You are very sleeping?"

I told Trang I had to stop at the gas station to fill up on gas and for a pitstop. When I stopped at the gas station, she pulled out her phone and was showing me photos of her family and home. I saw the photo of the cousin she was staying with, and she looked pretty cute and closer to my age. I asked about her cousin if she was married or had a boyfriend but Trang didn't understand or want to answer.

Me: OK. so you want me to take out out to see Minneapolis and the lakes some time?
Trang (looking very happy): Yes! I go with you. But I ask cousin first.
Me: Your cousin can come with us! I'll take you both around.
Trang: No cousin work many hour. Only I go.

When I got back in from using the bathroom and got back in my car, I saw Trang bought me a coke and put in the cup holder next to me! She pointed at it and said "You sleeping." I was really moved by her sweet action.

I asked for a phone number I could reach her at and pulled out my phone. Then I noticed there was a new voice message waiting for me. I touched it to play it.

"Heeeeeeeey... This is Mark...." I immediately got sick to the stomach and hung up the phone! Why was this horrible man reappearing in my life now? I could not bear to listen to his awful voice again, but I was curious about what he was calling about now.

Trang: What's wrong?
Me (trying to downplay my panic): Hey...can you do me a favor. Can you listen to this message for me and tell me in VERY VERY VERY VERY General terms what he says?
Trang(listening): He angry
Me: ARRRGH! I said tell me in general terms! 

Trang kept asking me "what wrong? Who is man?" How could I even begin?

To be honest, for the rest of the trip home, I can't remember much about what I or Trang said to each other. My mind was just obsessed worrying about that damn Mark calling me again. I got to Bich's home, and dropped off Trang and said goodbye.

It was about 30 minutes later when I calmed down that I realized I never got a phone number for Trang! Now she is all I'm thinking about. I feel so bad, because she seemed so lonely and needy, seemed so excited to go out and know more about Minnesota, and that monster ruined it!

I'm wondering if there's a way I could get back in touch with her. Wondering if I should try.


----------



## Trafficat

Easy way... report to Uber that she left an item in your car and in the picture you can have your business card showing as well as the item she lost. Then she can contact you back... if she wants to.


----------



## SadUber

Trafficat said:


> Easy way... report to Uber that she left an item in your car and in the picture you can have your business card showing as well as the item she lost. Then she can contact you back... if she wants to.


That is good advice. The problem is that the account belongs to her cousin, not her, so it would probably have to be something enticing for her as well. What if she never passes on the message if she just sees a business card?


----------



## steveK2016

Time to fake your death again!


----------



## Uberingdude

Dude... You've got to capture that Uber confidence, LOTS of it. 
Put on your Uber T Shirt. Go Ubering with drunk chicks in your Disco Uber. 
Maybe as soon as you've got a car full tough looking dudes from the hood, take a detour down to Mark's house and set things straight with him about who the boss is.


----------



## SEAL Team 5

SadUber said:


> "Heeeeeeeey... This is Mark...." I immediately got sick to the stomach and hung up the phone! Why was this horrible man reappearing in my life now? I could not bear to listen to his awful voice again, but I was curious about what he was calling about now.
> 
> Trang: What's wrong?
> Me (trying to downplay my panic): Hey...can you do me a favor. Can you listen to this message for me and tell me in VERY VERY VERY VERY General terms what he says?
> Trang(listening): He angry
> Me: ARRRGH! I said tell me in general terms!


Dude, you change your avatar more then a mom changes a newborn's diaper. I may be wrong, but your story suggests that you were in a homosexual relationship with someone named Mark and now this Mark is somewhat upset with you for some reason. You're trying to redirect your focus on some Asian girl half your age that is new to America. This is your 2nd different post like this in the past couple weeks. I think you need to stop being so dramatic and grow a pair.

This forum is not a diary for pre teen girls.


----------



## FrostyAZ

Not sure that I agree with your description of sadUber's relationship with Mark. This avatar pic of a cute mammal is a huge improvement over his previous botched avatar attempt to support "fuber in their faces".


----------



## Rakos

Now you went and done it....8(

I call TROLL....

And a damn good one I might add...

There is no way in he$$ you are real....

Butt... I'm a believer 100%...8>)

I'll drink your kool aid any day!

You need to focus your spare time...

And write books...or screenplays...

Rakos


----------



## Spotscat

Why do I keep hearing a Vietnamese voice in my head saying, "Me so horny, me love you long time!"?


----------



## Uber Crack

This is a bit unorthodox BUT you know where you dropped her off. Go and knock on the door with some flowers. 
Only get her number. Leave. 
Wait to see what happens after that. 
That is my advice. 
I once went back to a Pax house to check on him. I'd brought him home from the ER one time. It felt a bit weird, but I feel as though if you have selfless interests and don't take advantage by going in or anything like that, it's OK.


----------



## Jtdub

Should have had her call Mark and say, " Hi vewy sawwy but you have wong numbah".


----------



## DocT

SadUber said:


> I had _ZERO romantic interests _in the sweet girl I picked up, and she had ZERO interest romantic interest in me.


When I see a hot girl, I also have ZERO _ROMANTIC _interests in her. My interest would be at another level. 

If your situation was here in Los Angeles, you would be considered a creep. But I agree, MN is a nice place for sight seeing. We have difference "animals" here, especially in West Hollywood.


----------



## Ayad

Thank you for another almost believable story. This trip with all that dialogue must have lasted for hours, including the gas station stop. Curious how did you imitate the Minnesota fish sounds?


----------



## SadUber

DocT said:


> When I see a hot girl, I also have ZERO _ROMANTIC _interests in her. My interest would be at another level.
> 
> If your situation was here in Los Angeles, you would be considered a creep. But I agree, MN is a nice place for sight seeing. We have difference "animals" here, especially in West Hollywood.


Like I said, she looked like a little girl.

I'm really down. Just glad I'm doing something really special tonight.



FrostyAZ said:


> Not sure that I agree with your description of sadUber's relationship with Mark. This avatar pic of a cute mammal is a huge improvement over his previous botched avatar attempt to support "fuber in their faces".


Glad you like the picture.
I don't really do Jungle Uber anymore because it's a pain with the vines, but now I always keep the lion in the backseat. The young women love it!


----------



## Uberingdude

In another thread, you mentioned you got private calls. Maybe that was from Mark?

He probably got his monthly invoice from Amway for the crap he gave to you.


----------



## SadUber

Uber Crack said:


> This is a bit unorthodox BUT you know where you dropped her off. Go and knock on the door with some flowers.
> Only get her number. Leave.
> Wait to see what happens after that.
> That is my advice.
> I once went back to a Pax house to check on him. I'd brought him home from the ER one time. It felt a bit weird, but I feel as though if you have selfless interests and don't take advantage by going in or anything like that, it's OK.


I want to leave a Minnesota picture book at her door (Not flowers) and I want to write a note

You're a girl. So can you tell me what it should say?


----------



## Julescase

SadUber said:


> Have you ever thought it was possible to know somebody for less than an hour, and already have strong feelings of affection and concern? Uber made that happen with me last night.
> 
> Before you get the wrong idea, I had ZERO romantic interests in the sweet girl I picked up, and she had ZERO interest romantic interest in me. It was more like a fondness between favorite little sister and older brother.
> 
> I got a ping from a "Bich" last night and I was thinking "Oh boy... here it comes.." I was expecting another critical middle aged Minnesota woman. Instead a tiny beautiful Asian girl got in the front seat and sat next to me.
> 
> "Hi, you are Bich?" I said shortly after picking her up. "No, Bich is cousin. I am Trang" she said. I asked her a question about what she was doing out at such a late hour and she said "Sorry. I don't understand. My English is very bad."
> After talking slower and rephrasing my question, I learned she was leaving one relative's home, returning to her cousin's home where she has been staying for the past 2 month.
> 
> I asked "What is your age?" She told me she was 24. I was shocked, because I swear, I thought she was 15!!
> 
> (below is summary of our conversation. Although actually, most questions required repeating and rephrasing several times before she could understand me)
> Me: So, do you work or go to school here?
> Trang: No. Just stay at house.
> Me: You have lots of friends here?
> Trang: No friends here. (and she gave me a sad smile).
> Me: You seen much of Minnesota yet?
> Trang: No. Only stay in house.
> Me: You've seen nothing? No Mall of America? Minneapolis? No Lakes? Nothing?
> Trang: Nothing. I only stay at cousin house.
> Me: Your cousin should take you to see Minnesota!
> Trang: Cousin work many hour.
> Me: Well, if you are interested. I can take you to see Minnesota. Our lakes our great! Especially out of city. You see lots of animals. You know animal?
> Trang: Animal?
> Me: Like wolf (I imitated a wolf howling) she laughed and told me the name in vietnamese. Then it became like a game where I would tell her the name of Minnesota animals she could see (owl, squirrels, moose fish, etc.), and imitate them and then she would guess what it was and tell me the name in Vietnamese. She was laughing really hard and enjoying the game.
> 
> I had been driving a while, and I momentarily yawned: And she said "You are very sleeping?"
> 
> I told Trang I had to stop at the gas station to fill up on gas and for a pitstop. When I stopped at the gas station, she pulled out her phone and was showing me photos of her family and home. I saw the photo of the cousin she was staying with, and she looked pretty cute and closer to my age. I asked about her cousin if she was married or had a boyfriend but Trang didn't understand or want to answer.
> 
> Me: OK. so you want me to take out out to see Minneapolis and the lakes some time?
> Trang (looking very happy): Yes! I go with you. But I ask cousin first.
> Me: Your cousin can come with us! I'll take you both around.
> Trang: No cousin work many hour. Only I go.
> 
> When I got back in from using the bathroom and got back in my car, I saw Trang bought me a coke and put in the cup holder next to me! She pointed at it and said "You sleeping." I was really moved by her sweet action.
> 
> I asked for a phone number I could reach her at and pulled out my phone. Then I noticed there was a new voice message waiting for me. I touched it to play it.
> 
> "Heeeeeeeey... This is Mark...." I immediately got sick to the stomach and hung up the phone! Why was this horrible man reappearing in my life now? I could not bear to listen to his awful voice again, but I was curious about what he was calling about now.
> 
> Trang: What's wrong?
> Me (trying to downplay my panic): Hey...can you do me a favor. Can you listen to this message for me and tell me in VERY VERY VERY VERY General terms what he says?
> Trang(listening): He angry
> Me: ARRRGH! I said tell me in general terms!
> 
> Trang kept asking me "what wrong? Who is man?" How could I even begin?
> 
> To be honest, for the rest of the trip home, I can't remember much about what I or Trang said to each other. My mind was just obsessed worrying about that damn Mark calling me again. I got to Bich's home, and dropped off Trang and said goodbye.
> 
> It was about 30 minutes later when I calmed down that I realized I never got a phone number for Trang! Now she is all I'm thinking about. I feel so bad, because she seemed so lonely and needy, seemed so excited to go out and know more about Minnesota, and that monster ruined it!
> 
> I'm wondering if there's a way I could get back in touch with her. Wondering if I should try.


Leave a note in an envelope for her at the house where you dropped her off...Normally I wouldn't advise that but it sounds like she's so lonely and sad, and if she was as excited about getting out and seeing the things you mentioned ( which I'm sure she was,) she'll be glad you made the effort.

SadUber you sound so sweet.


----------



## SEAL Team 5

SadUber said:


> So can you tell me what it should say?


Vying di gyong bing dung. Fyoi duoy pong yungy. Fyidno duoing djuoypong.

Xoxoxo SadUber

After reading this she should be putty in your arms.


----------



## Julescase

SEAL Team 5 said:


> Vying di gyong bing dung. Fyoi duoy pong yungy. Fyidno duoing djuoypong.
> 
> Xoxoxo SadUber
> 
> After reading this she should be putty in your arms.


What does this say?


----------



## SEAL Team 5

Julescase said:


> SadUber you sound so sweet.


He may sound sweet, but his thinking is soured. He said in his original post that the girl can barely speak English. How the hell is she going to read English?



Julescase said:


> What does this say?


It says that Mayweather won in the 10th by a TKO. It's a friggin joke just like SadUber is. Next week he will have a post that features helping a Russian girl find her lost kitten and he's in love again for the fifth time this month.


----------



## Uber Crack

M


SadUber said:


> I want to leave a Minnesota picture book at her door (Not flowers) and I want to write a note
> 
> You're a girl. So can you tell me what it should say?


OK  I'm ubering now but later I will


----------



## DocT

I'm sure you can get her a US Fiance Visa. Oh wait, she's already in the US. Just ask her to marry you, and mention you'll help her with the green card and naturalization process.

Seriously, be very careful about this girl.


----------



## SadUber

SEAL Team 5 said:


> He may sound sweet, but his thinking is soured. He said in his original post that the girl can barely speak English. How the hell is she going to read English?
> 
> It says that Mayweather won in the 10th by a TKO. It's a friggin joke just like SadUber is. Next week he will have a post that features helping a Russian girl find her lost kitten and he's in love again for the fifth time this month.


What does that say?

I said I'm not romantically interested in her! Just feel bad for her because she seems so lonely.



steveK2016 said:


> Time to fake your death again!


It was easier before. I just wrote a letter supposedly from my wife and mailed it.

Who's the letter going to come from this time? My cat?


----------



## Uberingdude

DocT said:


> I'm sure you can get her a US Fiance Visa. Oh wait, she's already in the US. Just ask her to marry you, and mention you'll help her with the green card and naturalization process.
> 
> Seriously, be very careful about this girl.


Be careful? The Dude drives Uber, and without Uber he's suicidal. What does he have to lose?


----------



## Spotscat

SEAL Team 5 said:


> Vying di gyong bing dung. Fyoi duoy pong yungy. Fyidno duoing djuoypong.
> 
> Xoxoxo SadUber
> 
> After reading this she should be putty in your arms.


Copy this and give it to her, she will be yours forever!

Đừng di chuyển! Đặt đôi tay của bạn vào không khí hoặc tôi sẽ bắn!


----------



## Uber Crack

Firstly if she's not good at English make sure you write slowly... 
Say
Hi
It's your UBER driver
I'd like to show you around sometime.
Please call me.
*Your number*

Plain and simple


----------



## J. S. Bach

How about pretending you got her phone number and make up a conversation to have with her. She's make believe anyway...


----------



## steveK2016

Uber Crack said:


> This is a bit unorthodox BUT you know where you dropped her off. Go and knock on the door with some flowers.
> Only get her number. Leave.
> Wait to see what happens after that.
> That is my advice.
> I once went back to a Pax house to check on him. I'd brought him home from the ER one time. It felt a bit weird, but I feel as though if you have selfless interests and don't take advantage by going in or anything like that, it's OK.


This is whats getting him in trouble. Between getting close to Alex to where hes got SadUber loading up his Uhaul for him, to Marks MLM scam, he needs to just drove and


SadUber said:


> What does that say?
> 
> I said I'm not romantically interested in her! Just feel bad for her because she seems so lonely.
> 
> It was easier before. I just wrote a letter supposedly from my wife and mailed it.
> 
> Who's the letter going to come from this time? My cat?


It would be just as believeable.


----------



## DocT

Spotscat said:


> Copy this and give it to her, she will be yours forever!
> 
> Đừng di chuyển! Đặt đôi tay của bạn vào không khí hoặc tôi sẽ bắn!


BWAHAHAHA! (had to translate it) That is awesome! She'll definitely be a keeper!



SadUber said:


> Who's the letter going to come from this time? My cat?


Wow, your cat can can write/type and spell? All my cat did was eat, sleep, poop, and lay on my keyboard when I have to work. Once in a while he'd take the car out for a spin, and didn't refill the tank! Bad cat!


----------



## SadUber

Uber Crack said:


> Firstly if she's not good at English make sure you wrote slowly...
> Say
> Hi
> It's your UBER driver
> I'd like to show you around sometime.
> Please call me.
> *Your number*
> 
> Plain and simple


Really??? That's sooo short!!


----------



## steveK2016

Spotscat said:


> Copy this and give it to her, she will be yours forever!
> 
> Đừng di chuyển! Đặt đôi tay của bạn vào không khí hoặc tôi sẽ bắn!


Perfect note, you'll get that number and date in no time SadUber !


----------



## Rakos

Ok...let me translate....


Do not move! Put your hands in the air or I'll shoot!

Now THAT'S FUNNY!!!

Rakos


----------



## MoreTips

Please be careful, I can see this going bad. You show up in person or leave a note saying you would like to take her out some time. The Aunt who is really the mother calls police and says this Uber man is trying to pick up my 15 year old daughter! Boom another Uber driver in the news. Just be careful! 

You do not want to have to change your name to Sadluber.


----------



## negeorgia

lilCindy will be so mad at SadUber that your first question was what are you doing out so late!!


----------



## sellkatsell44

She may be your best shot

Go for it


----------



## tohunt4me

Spotscat said:


> Why do I keep hearing a Vietnamese voice in my head saying, "Me so horny, me love you long time!"?


Wonder what she put in his coke ?

You check your Kidneys Sad Uber ?
BOTH of them ?



MoreTips said:


> Please be careful, I can see this going bad. You show up in person or leave a note saying you would like to take her out some time. The Aunt who is really the mother calls police and says this Uber man is trying to pick up my 15 year old daughter! Boom another Uber driver in the news. Just be careful!
> 
> You do not want to have to change your name to Sadluber.


The " Aunt " is THE Madam of the massage parlor.
They rotate them out to a different city every 3 weeks.
Better Hurry Sad Uber !


----------



## Rakos

tohunt4me said:


> Wonder what she put in his coke ?
> 
> You check your Kidneys Sad Uber ?
> BOTH of them ?
> 
> The " Aunt " is THE Madam of the massage parlor.
> They rotate them out to a different city every 3 weeks.
> Better Hurry Sad Uber !


You ever get the impression...

That SadUber is really...

Just a high school kid...

With too much time on his hands...?

Rakos


----------



## tohunt4me

Rakos said:


> You ever get the impression...
> 
> That SadUber is really...
> 
> Just a high school kid...
> 
> With too much time on his hands...?
> 
> Rakos


 But . . .
But . . .
I want to believe . . .


----------



## Rakos

So were any of those days...

LESS than 20 hour days...?

It doesn't add up any other way...

Rakos

Repeat after me...

There is NO Uber Santa...8>)


----------



## tohunt4me

Rakos said:


> So were any of those days...
> 
> LESS than 20 hour days...?
> 
> It doesn't add up any other way...
> 
> Rakos
> 
> Repeat after me...
> 
> There is NO Uber Santa...8>)


And
The Globalist Transhumanists wont create Heaven on Earth with Robot Servants for all.

They will Arm the Robots and program them to kill us all. . . 
Because
PEOPLE
CAUSE GLOBAL WARMING.

Then 
They will steer earth into a black hole using C.E.R.N. as a Guidance Motor.

All because you wouldnt fall for the " "Sacrifice on the Pyramid" bit again . . .


----------



## Rakos

tohunt4me said:


> And
> The Globalist Transhumanists wont create Heaven on Earth with Robot Servants for all.
> 
> They will Arm the Robots and program them to kill us all. . .
> Because
> PEOPLE
> CAUSE GLOBAL WARMING.
> 
> Then
> They will steer earth into a black hole using C.E.R.N. as a Guidance Motor.
> 
> All because you wouldnt fall for the " "Sacrifice on the Pyramid" bit again . . .


You should have guessed...

That it would be a monkey...

That would rebel...8>)

Rakos


----------



## Dontmakemepullauonyou

SadUber said:


> Have you ever thought it was possible to know somebody for less than an hour, and already have strong feelings of affection and concern? Uber made that happen with me last night.
> 
> Before you get the wrong idea, I had ZERO romantic interests in the sweet girl I picked up, and she had ZERO interest romantic interest in me. It was more like a fondness between favorite little sister and older brother.
> 
> I got a ping from a "Bich" last night and I was thinking "Oh boy... here it comes.." I was expecting another critical middle aged Minnesota woman. Instead a tiny beautiful Asian girl got in the front seat and sat next to me.
> 
> "Hi, you are Bich?" I said shortly after picking her up. "No, Bich is cousin. I am Trang" she said. I asked her a question about what she was doing out at such a late hour and she said "Sorry. I don't understand. My English is very bad."
> After talking slower and rephrasing my question, I learned she was leaving one relative's home, returning to her cousin's home where she has been staying for the past 2 month.
> 
> I asked "What is your age?" She told me she was 24. I was shocked, because I swear, I thought she was 15!!
> 
> (below is summary of our conversation. Although actually, most questions required repeating and rephrasing several times before she could understand me)
> Me: So, do you work or go to school here?
> Trang: No. Just stay at house.
> Me: You have lots of friends here?
> Trang: No friends here. (and she gave me a sad smile).
> Me: You seen much of Minnesota yet?
> Trang: No. Only stay in house.
> Me: You've seen nothing? No Mall of America? Minneapolis? No Lakes? Nothing?
> Trang: Nothing. I only stay at cousin house.
> Me: Your cousin should take you to see Minnesota!
> Trang: Cousin work many hour.
> Me: Well, if you are interested. I can take you to see Minnesota. Our lakes our great! Especially out of city. You see lots of animals. You know animal?
> Trang: Animal?
> Me: Like wolf (I imitated a wolf howling) she laughed and told me the name in vietnamese. Then it became like a game where I would tell her the name of Minnesota animals she could see (owl, squirrels, moose fish, etc.), and imitate them and then she would guess what it was and tell me the name in Vietnamese. She was laughing really hard and enjoying the game.
> 
> I had been driving a while, and I momentarily yawned: And she said "You are very sleeping?"
> 
> I told Trang I had to stop at the gas station to fill up on gas and for a pitstop. When I stopped at the gas station, she pulled out her phone and was showing me photos of her family and home. I saw the photo of the cousin she was staying with, and she looked pretty cute and closer to my age. I asked about her cousin if she was married or had a boyfriend but Trang didn't understand or want to answer.
> 
> Me: OK. so you want me to take out out to see Minneapolis and the lakes some time?
> Trang (looking very happy): Yes! I go with you. But I ask cousin first.
> Me: Your cousin can come with us! I'll take you both around.
> Trang: No cousin work many hour. Only I go.
> 
> When I got back in from using the bathroom and got back in my car, I saw Trang bought me a coke and put in the cup holder next to me! She pointed at it and said "You sleeping." I was really moved by her sweet action.
> 
> I asked for a phone number I could reach her at and pulled out my phone. Then I noticed there was a new voice message waiting for me. I touched it to play it.
> 
> "Heeeeeeeey... This is Mark...." I immediately got sick to the stomach and hung up the phone! Why was this horrible man reappearing in my life now? I could not bear to listen to his awful voice again, but I was curious about what he was calling about now.
> 
> Trang: What's wrong?
> Me (trying to downplay my panic): Hey...can you do me a favor. Can you listen to this message for me and tell me in VERY VERY VERY VERY General terms what he says?
> Trang(listening): He angry
> Me: ARRRGH! I said tell me in general terms!
> 
> Trang kept asking me "what wrong? Who is man?" How could I even begin?
> 
> To be honest, for the rest of the trip home, I can't remember much about what I or Trang said to each other. My mind was just obsessed worrying about that damn Mark calling me again. I got to Bich's home, and dropped off Trang and said goodbye.
> 
> It was about 30 minutes later when I calmed down that I realized I never got a phone number for Trang! Now she is all I'm thinking about. I feel so bad, because she seemed so lonely and needy, seemed so excited to go out and know more about Minnesota, and that monster ruined it!
> 
> I'm wondering if there's a way I could get back in touch with her. Wondering if I should try.


Who the fkkkk is mark.

Goddamn creative writing class student here.


----------



## steveK2016

Dontmakemepullauonyou said:


> Who the fkkkk is mark.
> 
> Goddamn creative writing class student here.


Mark is the guy that sold SaUber into multilevel marketing scheme. He gsve him $200 and expected him to sell the stuff, instead, he gave them away in his care packages. Now mark wants his stuff back since Sad Uber ain't selling, or his $200 back. Mark knows where he lives. SadUber makes poor decisions in life.


----------



## GT500KR

Dontmakemepullauonyou said:


> Who the fkkkk is mark.
> 
> Goddamn creative writing class student here.


In episode 2 of the Sad/ Uber files S/U lets a multi-level marketing scammer come to his house. Scammer leaves S/U with worthless crap samples to generate pyramid scheme sales. S/U gives the samples to his pax, Now Mark wants 200 dollars for 25 dollars worth of stuff.


----------



## Cableguynoe

Rakos said:


> Now you went and done it....8(
> 
> I call TROLL....


Yeah, he's starting to lose me. 
But I know he's having fun with it.



Dontmakemepullauonyou said:


> Who the fkkkk is mark.
> 
> .


Try to keep up



steveK2016 said:


> Mark is the guy that sold SaUber into multilevel marketing scheme. He gsve him $200 and expected him to sell the stuff, instead, he gave them away in his care packages. Now mark wants his stuff back since Sad Uber ain't selling, or his $200 back. Mark knows where he lives. SadUber makes poor decisions in life.


LOL. Isnt it crazy that we all know these stories?


----------



## steveK2016

Cableguynoe said:


> Yeah, he's starting to lose me.
> But I know he's having fun with it.
> 
> Try to keep up
> 
> LOL. Isnt it crazy that we all know these stories?


I don't miss an episode!


----------



## Uberingdude

Rakos said:


> Now you went and done it....8(
> 
> I call TROLL....
> 
> And a damn good one I might add...
> 
> There is no way in he$$ you are real....
> 
> Butt... I'm a believer 100%...8>)
> 
> I'll drink your kool aid any day!
> 
> You need to focus your spare time...
> 
> And write books...or screenplays...
> 
> Rakos


Hey, if I can believe a dude brings a reindeer in his house, I can sure as hell believe he picked up this one.



Rakos said:


> You ever get the impression...
> 
> That SadUber is really...
> 
> Just a high school kid...
> 
> With too much time on his hands...?
> 
> Rakos


How could a high school kid get a freaking reindeer in his house? In fact... How could ANYBODY get a reindeer in their home. He's gotta be a corporate (Uber) sponsored troll.


----------



## FrostyAZ

Wrong...sadUber is 100% not an uber troll. The real trolls are all of *us* who constantly bait him and stalk him throughout his threads.


----------



## The Ghost of Travis

Come to Seattle there is a whole city full of lonely Asian girls who can barely speak English. 

But seriously why are you stopping for gas in an Uber ride, Ive given over 5k rides and Im a total procrastinator and not once has this had to happen.


----------



## SadUber

The Ghost of Travis said:


> Come to Seattle there is a whole city full of lonely Asian girls who can barely speak English.
> 
> But seriously why are you stopping for gas in an Uber ride, Ive given over 5k rides and Im a total procrastinator and not once has this had to happen.


It was kind of for the bathroom break more than anything.


----------



## PrestonT

Am I the only one who notices that SadUber plants little easter eggs in his stories, matter-of-factly reporting something he did that is bad driver practice, but is not central to the story? Like in this case, stopping for gas with a pax in the car?


----------



## Trafficat

PrestonT said:


> Am I the only one who notices that SadUber plants little easter eggs in his stories, matter-of-factly reporting something he did that is bad driver practice, but is not central to the story? Like in this case, stopping for gas with a pax in the car?


He found a way to get paid to get gas and use the restroom!


----------



## Rakos

It's like he pulls off...

What we all wish we could...

And lives to write about it...

Rakos


----------



## UberLaLa

SadUber - Her not responding to your questions about the 'older' cousin, says only one thing. Trang is into you, Man.


----------



## Uberingdude

Trafficat said:


> He found a way to get paid to get gas and use the restroom!


It was on the cousin's account. What does the girl care?


----------



## Cableguynoe

PrestonT said:


> Am I the only one who notices that SadUber plants little easter eggs in his stories, matter-of-factly reporting something he did that is bad driver practice, but is not central to the story? Like in this case, stopping for gas with a pax in the car?


Dude I've noticed this several times!!!!
This is why he's so good. 
Other times it's was he had just drank a beer. 
There's a few others. Can't think of them right now.

Also, this Asian girl obviously is some illegal immigrant working the massage parlors, which is why she's never seen the city.


----------



## GT500KR

Cableguynoe said:


> Dude I've noticed this several times!!!!
> This is why he's so good.
> Other times it's was he had just drank a beer.
> There's a few others. Can't think of them right now.
> 
> Also, this Asian girl obviously is some illegal immigrant working the massage parlors, which is why she's never seen the city.


He's like a Soap writer, when a plot device doesn't get traction(Uber Hayride) he just puts it on the back burner and moves on.


----------



## tohunt4me

Cableguynoe said:


> Yeah, he's starting to lose me.
> But I know he's having fun with it.
> 
> Try to keep up
> 
> LOL. Isnt it crazy that we all know these stories?


Our very own UBER PEOPLE SITCOM !



GT500KR said:


> He's like a Soap writer, when a plot device doesn't get traction(Uber Hayride) he just puts it on the back burner and moves on.


O gawd !

" WAXY YELLOW BUILDUP"- Mary Hartman


----------



## steveK2016

Cableguynoe said:


> Dude I've noticed this several times!!!!
> This is why he's so good.
> Other times it's was he had just drank a beer.
> There's a few others. Can't think of them right now.
> 
> Also, this Asian girl obviously is some illegal immigrant working the massage parlors, which is why she's never seen the city.


Fitting 7 plus him in his 5 seater.
Putting vines with nasty bugs in his car.
Handing out junk as some kind of reward to pax.
Putting hay in his car.
Inviting a pax to his house.
Unknowingly joining a MLM scam.
Helping a pax move their uhaul.


----------



## Cableguynoe

The cool thing about him is if he annoys you, just dont read his threads.
Real trolls are everywhere in every thread so you cant avoid them. You can avoid Saduber if you want.
I dont want to.


----------



## Rakos

I just hope he finds love again...

Without getting arrested...

Or getting gang banged...

Ya think...?

Rakos


----------



## canyon

SadUber said:


> Have you ever thought it was possible to know somebody for less than an hour, and already have strong feelings of affection and concern? Uber made that happen with me last night.
> 
> Before you get the wrong idea, I had ZERO romantic interests in the sweet girl I picked up, and she had ZERO interest romantic interest in me. It was more like a fondness between favorite little sister and older brother.
> 
> I got a ping from a "Bich" last night and I was thinking "Oh boy... here it comes.." I was expecting another critical middle aged Minnesota woman. Instead a tiny beautiful Asian girl got in the front seat and sat next to me.
> 
> "Hi, you are Bich?" I said shortly after picking her up. "No, Bich is cousin. I am Trang" she said. I asked her a question about what she was doing out at such a late hour and she said "Sorry. I don't understand. My English is very bad."
> After talking slower and rephrasing my question, I learned she was leaving one relative's home, returning to her cousin's home where she has been staying for the past 2 month.
> 
> I asked "What is your age?" She told me she was 24. I was shocked, because I swear, I thought she was 15!!
> 
> (below is summary of our conversation. Although actually, most questions required repeating and rephrasing several times before she could understand me)
> Me: So, do you work or go to school here? Be careful how you speak with people, even though you thought it was innocent, to someone else it sounds like your making a move on that person. Your problem is your to involved in what the persons situation is and that could creep people out.
> Trang: No. Just stay at house.
> Me: You have lots of friends here?
> Trang: No friends here. (and she gave me a sad smile).
> Me: You seen much of Minnesota yet?
> Trang: No. Only stay in house.
> Me: You've seen nothing? No Mall of America? Minneapolis? No Lakes? Nothing?
> Trang: Nothing. I only stay at cousin house.
> Me: Your cousin should take you to see Minnesota!
> Trang: Cousin work many hour.
> Me: Well, if you are interested. I can take you to see Minnesota. Our lakes our great! Especially out of city. You see lots of animals. You know animal?
> Trang: Animal?
> Me: Like wolf (I imitated a wolf howling) she laughed and told me the name in vietnamese. Then it became like a game where I would tell her the name of Minnesota animals she could see (owl, squirrels, moose fish, etc.), and imitate them and then she would guess what it was and tell me the name in Vietnamese. She was laughing really hard and enjoying the game.
> 
> I had been driving a while, and I momentarily yawned: And she said "You are very sleeping?"
> 
> I told Trang I had to stop at the gas station to fill up on gas and for a pitstop. When I stopped at the gas station, she pulled out her phone and was showing me photos of her family and home. I saw the photo of the cousin she was staying with, and she looked pretty cute and closer to my age. I asked about her cousin if she was married or had a boyfriend but Trang didn't understand or want to answer.
> 
> Me: OK. so you want me to take out out to see Minneapolis and the lakes some time?
> Trang (looking very happy): Yes! I go with you. But I ask cousin first.
> Me: Your cousin can come with us! I'll take you both around.
> Trang: No cousin work many hour. Only I go.
> 
> When I got back in from using the bathroom and got back in my car, I saw Trang bought me a coke and put in the cup holder next to me! She pointed at it and said "You sleeping." I was really moved by her sweet action.
> 
> I asked for a phone number I could reach her at and pulled out my phone. Then I noticed there was a new voice message waiting for me. I touched it to play it.
> 
> "Heeeeeeeey... This is Mark...." I immediately got sick to the stomach and hung up the phone! Why was this horrible man reappearing in my life now? I could not bear to listen to his awful voice again, but I was curious about what he was calling about now.
> 
> Trang: What's wrong?
> Me (trying to downplay my panic): Hey...can you do me a favor. Can you listen to this message for me and tell me in VERY VERY VERY VERY General terms what he says?
> Trang(listening): He angry
> Me: ARRRGH! I said tell me in general terms!
> 
> Trang kept asking me "what wrong? Who is man?" How could I even begin?
> 
> To be honest, for the rest of the trip home, I can't remember much about what I or Trang said to each other. My mind was just obsessed worrying about that damn Mark calling me again. I got to Bich's home, and dropped off Trang and said goodbye.
> 
> It was about 30 minutes later when I calmed down that I realized I never got a phone number for Trang! Now she is all I'm thinking about. I feel so bad, because she seemed so lonely and needy, seemed so excited to go out and know more about Minnesota, and that monster ruined it!
> 
> I'm wondering if there's a way I could get back in touch with her. Wondering if I should try.


Stop, I know what your doing and its going to get you in trouble. If your looking for someone uber pax aren't the way to do it. You may get someone who gets very offended by your comments and has you deactivated. Be careful buddy.


----------



## SadUber

canyon said:


> Stop, I know what your doing and its going to get you in trouble. If your looking for someone uber pax aren't the way to do it. You may get someone who gets very offended by your comments and has you deactivated. Be careful buddy.


I've said several times, I have no romantic interests in her.


----------



## Rakos

SadUber said:


> I've said several times, I have no romantic interests in her.


There was so much honey...

Dripping from your prose...

How are we to think otherwise...

Careful what you wish for...8>)

Rakos


----------



## Tr4vis Ka1anick

.

I hear hearts beating, loud as thunder.


----------



## Rakos

Tr4vis Ka1anick said:


> .
> 
> I hear hearts beating, loud as thunder.


That's just because you heard...

That they hired a new CEO...

Get ready to bend over...

And assume the position...8O

Rakos


----------



## PrestonT

I believe this particular miniseries ends with a restraining order.


----------



## steveK2016

steveK2016 said:


> Fitting 7 plus him in his 5 seater.
> Putting vines with nasty bugs in his car.
> Handing out junk as some kind of reward to pax.
> Putting hay in his car.
> Inviting a pax to his house.
> Unknowingly joining a MLM scam.
> Helping a pax move their uhaul.


I missed when he chucks things out his window into random ditches.



PrestonT said:


> I believe this particular miniseries ends with a restraining order.


Spoiler alert bro!!!!

I came close to unfriending an old high school buddy of mine who literally posted "RIP The Wall #GameOfThrones" on Facebook the second he finished watching the episode. Not all of us watch the damn show live!!!!

Not. Cool.


----------



## SadUber




----------



## PrestonT

steveK2016 said:


> I missed when he chucks things out his window into random ditches.
> 
> Spoiler alert bro!!!!
> 
> I came close to unfriending an old high school buddy of mine who literally posted "RIP The Wall #GameOfThrones" on Facebook the second he finished watching the episode. Not all of us watch the damn show live!!!!
> 
> Not. Cool.


Ahh come on, that was the worst kept secret in history.

I would strongly suggest avoiding both facebook and twitter next GoT season until you've watched each episode. There are only 6 of them, and they will have to move at such a frantic pace that there will be wows in every one.


----------



## SadUber




----------



## Cableguynoe

SadUber said:


> View attachment 153071


I see you put on your nicest shirt for her.

Go get her!


----------



## KK2929

Spotscat said:


> Why do I keep hearing a Vietnamese voice in my head saying, "Me so horny, me love you long time!"?


LOL !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! MY thought , too.

Is this story for real ??? For a female that speaks little English, she sure got her message across.
The fact that she got in the front seat is interesting. Easier to play the poor, lonely female when up close and personal.
Geeez, man !!!!!! You need to get out more.



Julescase said:


> Leave a note in an envelope for her at the house where you dropped her off...Normally I wouldn't advise that but it sounds like she's so lonely and sad, and if she was as excited about getting out and seeing the things you mentioned ( which I'm sure she was,) she'll be glad you made the effort.
> 
> SadUber you sound so sweet.


------------------------------

Yeah -- SadUber, you sound so sweet. ???? You contact her and take the chance of being deactivated for sexual harassment, or she hooks up with you and now you are supporting her and her 12 relatives, not to mention if she yells "RAPE" and the police are knocking on your door. I can see reading ," Miss, did you say no, to his sexual advances?" "Miss, Me don't know how to stop." " He marry me now ??"

You had your chance but you "forgot" to get her phone number. You are hired to take her from point A to point B, not hit on her, offer to take her touring the city and keeping you company while you are suppose to be working. You, also, mentioned that she looked like a teenager and you are a middle aged man. ??? Maybe you should talk to a professional.


----------



## PrestonT

Pfft. If I were single and a young looking 24 year old cutie were for some strange reason interested in my old self. I'd hit it like there is no tomorrow.

Being attracted to younger women isn't creepy, I believe it is a natural inclination based on our longing to be young again. ACTING on that attraction in a situation where it isn't explicitly invited is what's creepy. Ps I am talking about young ladies, not children.


----------



## Uberingdude

One thing's for sure, if this girl is living the lonely and boring life that it sounds like, her life is in for a major change if she gets involved with this crazy cat.


----------



## Dang

Who is mark your old boyfriend or what?


----------



## Cableguynoe

Dang said:


> Who is mark your old boyfriend or what?


try to keep up


----------



## KK2929

PrestonT said:


> I believe this particular miniseries ends with a restraining order.


LOL !!!! I love this forum.



KK2929 said:


> LOL !!!! I love this forum.


This has definitely brighten my day.



SadUber said:


> View attachment 153070


SadUber - I think I would have someone else write the message for you.


----------



## Uberingdude

Dang said:


> Who is mark your old boyfriend or what?


A former Uber pax of his.


----------



## SadUber

KK2929 said:


> SadUber - I think I would have someone else write the message for you.


Uber Crack came up with the message.


----------



## MHR

I see this turning into a horror story at some point with Mark, Alex (?), the ex-wife and the Asian girl's cousin all chasing SadUber down main street with meat cleavers. The sighing Indian dude from Hay ride Uber standing on the sidewalk watching it all go down. 

Fade to black.


----------



## Tr4vis Ka1anick

.

You used to be sooo lonely, Oh ohhh Asian girl.


----------



## NorCalPhil

steveK2016 said:


> Time to fake your death again!


Can I help?


----------



## steveK2016

MHR said:


> I see this turning into a horror story at some point with Mark, Alex (?), the ex-wife and the Asian girl's cousin all chasing SadUber down main street with meat cleavers. The sighing Indian dude from Hay ride Uber standing on the sidewalk watching it all go down.
> 
> Fade to black.


Season 2 cliff hanger?



PrestonT said:


> Ahh come on, that was the worst kept secret in history.
> 
> I would strongly suggest avoiding both facebook and twitter next GoT season until you've watched each episode. There are only 6 of them, and they will have to move at such a frantic pace that there will be wows in every one.


What happened to the 24 hour spoiler rule man?! Without it were nothing but filthy god damn animals! !!


----------



## Rakos

Dang said:


> Who is mark your old boyfriend or what?


Dang!!!

You need to catch up..
8>)

Go ahead...give this old monkey...

A chance to use your name in vain...

AGAIN...8>)

Rakos


----------



## DocT

MHR said:


> I see this turning into a horror story at some point with Mark, Alex (?), the ex-wife and the Asian girl's cousin all chasing SadUber down main street with meat cleavers. The sighing Indian dude from Hay ride Uber standing on the sidewalk watching it all go down.
> 
> Fade to black.


His story would make for a great country song.


----------



## bwchubb

I am trying to follow this best seller. What I can't understand at this time is, we have a semi elegant love story, allegedly written by a sad uberer, And now he is looking for the opportunity of a life time to have a monogamous relationship with an Asian girl who either does massages with happy endings, ( no offense it was inferred early on ),or laundry. 
What's confusing is, he cannot write his own note to meet the princess to live happily ever after, after writing a semi elegant story. And yet, he should you a typewriter, or a label maker, or use stencils or have Mark write the note, the penmanship sucks.


----------



## SadUber

bwchubb said:


> I am trying to follow this best seller. What I can't understand at this time is, we have a semi elegant love story, allegedly written by a sad uberer, And now he is looking for the opportunity of a life time to have a monogamous relationship with an Asian girl who either does massages with happy endings, ( no offense it was inferred early on ),or laundry.
> What's confusing is, he cannot write his own note to meet the princess to live happily ever after, after writing a semi elegant story. And yet, he should you a typewriter, or a label maker, or use stencils or have Mark write the note, the penmanship sucks.


No, I wrote the letter. I just asked Uber Crack What I should write (because she's a girl).She came up with the text.
And for the last time, is only reason I'm concerned is for her because she seemed she needed a friend. Not looking for love.


----------



## canyon

SadUber said:


> No, I wrote the letter. I just asked Uber Crack What I should write (because she's a girl).She came up with the text.
> And for the last time, is only reason I'm concerned is for her because she seemed she needed a friend. Not looking for love.


It sounds like your the one needing a friend. Look I'm trying to be as honest and forthcoming as possible here. I think it would be a good idea if maybe you could talk with someone such as, a therapist / shrink. It sounds to me you seem a little off and I think some counseling and medication may put you back in the right frame of mind. Otherwise keep what your doing and we will enjoy the show. good luck!


----------



## SadUber

canyon said:


> It sounds like your the one needing a friend. Look I'm trying to be as honest and forthcoming as possible here. I think it would be a good idea if maybe you could talk with someone such as, a therapist / shrink. It sounds to me you seem a little off and I think some counseling and medication may put you back in the right frame of mind. Otherwise keep what your doing and we will enjoy the show. good luck!


From what I've seen, most men older than 30 don't have any friends. But I have Uber, and that's much better.

Most girls in their 20's have lots of friends, and this poor girl seems to have nobody.


----------



## NoPooPool

Spotscat said:


> Why do I keep hearing a Vietnamese voice in my head saying, "Me so horny, me love you long time!"?


Ha-ha-ha. Me LOL.


----------



## kimchibreath

SEAL Team 5 said:


> Dude, you change your avatar more then a mom changes a newborn's diaper. I may be wrong, but your story suggests that you were in a homosexual relationship with someone named Mark and now this Mark is somewhat upset with you for some reason. You're trying to redirect your focus on some Asian girl half your age that is new to America. This is your 2nd different post like this in the past couple weeks. I think you need to stop being so dramatic and grow a pair.
> 
> This forum is not a diary for pre teen girls.


This type of story will blend right in the Los Angeles & Orange County forum. You'll feel right at home.


----------



## NoPooPool

SadUber said:


> View attachment 153070


Ohhh SadUber, SMH! I think when Uber Crack said "PLAIN AND SIMPLE" at the bottom of the page when she was suggesting what your note might say, that is as her opinion after stating what to say and putting in your phone digits at the end. Not putting "PLAIN AND SIMPLE" to her in the note. If you have not snuck up with the drop off yet, I would suggest you edit that out. JMHO


----------



## Spinn

Did you drop it off yet?
The suspense....


Is killing me!


----------



## KK2929

SadUber said:


> No, I wrote the letter. I just asked Uber Crack What I should write (because she's a girl).She came up with the text.
> And for the last time, is only reason I'm concerned is for her because she seemed she needed a friend. Not looking for love.


I hope you did not give her that note but, she doesn't speak good English , maybe she will not notice. Ohhh, BTW, you may only want friendship - what does she want? 
Personally, you are headed for trouble but at least have fun, then it will be worth it.


----------



## SEAL Team 5

SadUber said:


> And for the last time, is only reason I'm concerned is for her because she seemed she needed a friend.


Tell her that if she needs a friend then get a dog. On second thought, never mind. Her newly acquired friend will end up being tomorrow night's dinner. I forgot that you said she was Asian.


----------



## KK2929

SadUber said:


> From what I've seen, most men older than 30 don't have any friends. But I have Uber, and that's much better.
> 
> Most girls in their 20's have lots of friends, and this poor girl seems to have nobody.


_________________________
You think Uber is better than having friends ?? Interesting.
Think about this - men over 30 have settled into marriage and a family or relationships. Their priorities have changed. 
I only know what you have said but this young woman is from a country that shelters the women and protects them from the world. They marry young and are expected to be obedient to all the males in their world. She speaks little English and is alone most of her day. 
Frankly, I doubt if she is as lonely as she pretends to be. I also find it unusual that a woman from her culture, is traveling alone in the evening.
In this case 2 + 2 does not equal 4

Trang - This is "your name" your Uber driver from last night. Please call me at this number. xxx-xxxx
Hope to hear from you soon.

She either calls or not --


----------



## Dammit Mazzacane

So SadUber got to experience SadUberPassenger?


----------



## Nick781

I hear white men move to Asia to meet lonely young Asian girls give it a try


----------



## SadUber

Spinn said:


> Did you drop it off yet?
> The suspense....
> 
> Is killing me!


Yup. Dropped it off!


----------



## Jesusdrivesuber

SadUber said:


> Have you ever thought it was possible to know somebody for less than an hour, and already have strong feelings of affection and concern? Uber made that happen with me last night.
> 
> Before you get the wrong idea, I had ZERO romantic interests in the sweet girl I picked up, and she had ZERO interest romantic interest in me. It was more like a fondness between favorite little sister and older brother.
> 
> I got a ping from a "Bich" last night and I was thinking "Oh boy... here it comes.." I was expecting another critical middle aged Minnesota woman. Instead a tiny beautiful Asian girl got in the front seat and sat next to me.
> 
> "Hi, you are Bich?" I said shortly after picking her up. "No, Bich is cousin. I am Trang" she said. I asked her a question about what she was doing out at such a late hour and she said "Sorry. I don't understand. My English is very bad."
> After talking slower and rephrasing my question, I learned she was leaving one relative's home, returning to her cousin's home where she has been staying for the past 2 month.
> 
> I asked "What is your age?" She told me she was 24. I was shocked, because I swear, I thought she was 15!!
> 
> (below is summary of our conversation. Although actually, most questions required repeating and rephrasing several times before she could understand me)
> Me: So, do you work or go to school here?
> Trang: No. Just stay at house.
> Me: You have lots of friends here?
> Trang: No friends here. (and she gave me a sad smile).
> Me: You seen much of Minnesota yet?
> Trang: No. Only stay in house.
> Me: You've seen nothing? No Mall of America? Minneapolis? No Lakes? Nothing?
> Trang: Nothing. I only stay at cousin house.
> Me: Your cousin should take you to see Minnesota!
> Trang: Cousin work many hour.
> Me: Well, if you are interested. I can take you to see Minnesota. Our lakes our great! Especially out of city. You see lots of animals. You know animal?
> Trang: Animal?
> Me: Like wolf (I imitated a wolf howling) she laughed and told me the name in vietnamese. Then it became like a game where I would tell her the name of Minnesota animals she could see (owl, squirrels, moose fish, etc.), and imitate them and then she would guess what it was and tell me the name in Vietnamese. She was laughing really hard and enjoying the game.
> 
> I had been driving a while, and I momentarily yawned: And she said "You are very sleeping?"
> 
> I told Trang I had to stop at the gas station to fill up on gas and for a pitstop. When I stopped at the gas station, she pulled out her phone and was showing me photos of her family and home. I saw the photo of the cousin she was staying with, and she looked pretty cute and closer to my age. I asked about her cousin if she was married or had a boyfriend but Trang didn't understand or want to answer.
> 
> Me: OK. so you want me to take out out to see Minneapolis and the lakes some time?
> Trang (looking very happy): Yes! I go with you. But I ask cousin first.
> Me: Your cousin can come with us! I'll take you both around.
> Trang: No cousin work many hour. Only I go.
> 
> When I got back in from using the bathroom and got back in my car, I saw Trang bought me a coke and put in the cup holder next to me! She pointed at it and said "You sleeping." I was really moved by her sweet action.
> 
> I asked for a phone number I could reach her at and pulled out my phone. Then I noticed there was a new voice message waiting for me. I touched it to play it.
> 
> "Heeeeeeeey... This is Mark...." I immediately got sick to the stomach and hung up the phone! Why was this horrible man reappearing in my life now? I could not bear to listen to his awful voice again, but I was curious about what he was calling about now.
> 
> Trang: What's wrong?
> Me (trying to downplay my panic): Hey...can you do me a favor. Can you listen to this message for me and tell me in VERY VERY VERY VERY General terms what he says?
> Trang(listening): He angry
> Me: ARRRGH! I said tell me in general terms!
> 
> Trang kept asking me "what wrong? Who is man?" How could I even begin?
> 
> To be honest, for the rest of the trip home, I can't remember much about what I or Trang said to each other. My mind was just obsessed worrying about that damn Mark calling me again. I got to Bich's home, and dropped off Trang and said goodbye.
> 
> It was about 30 minutes later when I calmed down that I realized I never got a phone number for Trang! Now she is all I'm thinking about. I feel so bad, because she seemed so lonely and needy, seemed so excited to go out and know more about Minnesota, and that monster ruined it!
> 
> I'm wondering if there's a way I could get back in touch with her. Wondering if I should try.


----------



## Michael1230nj

This guy is really a talented Writer he evokes Responses from a wide variety of the Uber Driver Spectrum.


----------



## tohunt4me

SadUber said:


> I've said several times, I have no romantic interests in her.


Marry her !

Make her a Citizen !



PrestonT said:


> Bich: "Trang busy give massage. No time for you. Thank you for book. You likey massage?"


Give the Aunt a Dowery to arrange the marriage.
( Buy her contract @ massage parlor)



NoPooPool said:


> Ohhh SadUber, SMH! I think when Uber Crack said "PLAIN AND SIMPLE" at the bottom of the page when she was suggesting what your note might say, that is as her opinion after stating what to say and putting in your phone digits at the end. Not putting "PLAIN AND SIMPLE" to her in the note. If you have not snuck up with the drop off yet, I would suggest you edit that out. JMHO


Now she will think you called her PLAIN AND SIMPLE.
and she will walk into the Ocean in Disgrace !



PrestonT said:


> Pfft. If I were single and a young looking 24 year old cutie were for some strange reason interested in my old self. I'd hit it like there is no tomorrow.
> 
> Being attracted to younger women isn't creepy, I believe it is a natural inclination based on our longing to be young again. ACTING on that attraction in a situation where it isn't explicitly invited is what's creepy. Ps I am talking about young ladies, not children.


24 is an OLD MAID in Viet Nam !


----------



## CryBaby_Mocker

Trang just dodged a bullet.


----------



## DocT

SadUber writes eloquent stories, yet can't write a "plain and simple" note. I don't get it.


----------



## SadUber

DocT said:


> SadUber writes eloquent stories, yet can't write a "plain and simple" note. I don't get it.


Uber Crack came up with the note! If I did it, it would have been really long.

Still no response.


----------



## Uberingdude

SadUber said:


> Uber Crack came up with the note! If I did it, it would have been really long.
> 
> Still no response.












You spent $20 on this chick?? Stop telling us you don't have strong interest in her.



tohunt4me said:


> Marry her !
> 
> Make her a Citizen !
> 
> Give the Aunt a Dowery to arrange the marriage.
> ( Buy her contract @ massage parlor)


If she is indeed working at a massage parlor or something, I don't see any downside for either of them getting married. Train would be rescued from her life of virtual slavery, and sadUber would probably have a wife that would tolerate all of his insane episodes.


----------



## kimchibreath

I think you're the best writer in Uberpeople.net. 2nd to none. Thanks.


----------



## SadUber

OMG! She called me! 
She left a message on my voice mail!!


----------



## MHR

SadUber said:


> OMG! She called me!
> She left a message on my voice mail!!


Why did you not have your phone with you at all times?

Now you have started a game of phone tag.


----------



## John Campbell

Tune in ........tomorrow.


----------



## Uberingdude

Well... What did she say???

Don't you DARE erase that voice message. Some of your UP friends are probably interested hearing it.


----------



## SailingWithThe Breeze

I’m going to try and refrain from looking at this thread for 72 hours and then I’m going put a bag of popcorn in the microwave and then catch up on this thread. I don’t care if this is fake or not. I want to see this story develop into a happy ending for SadUber....


----------



## SadUber

Uberingdude said:


> Well... What did she say???
> 
> Don't you DARE erase that voice message. Some of your UP friends are probably interested hearing it.


I haven't erased it. I'm still trying to understand all she says.

Sounds real nervous. she thanks for the book. Says she wants to go to a lake and see animals. Wants to know the cost for (Cuba??) Then she starts talking kinda fast (and happy?) in her language.
I'm dying to kSaduber2 now what she said in her language!

I want to upload it here or somewhere to get help translating that part. Anyone here fluent in Asian languages? Lol

I'm not sure how to get the voice message off my phone and uploaded though.


----------



## Spinn

SadUber said:


> I haven't erased it. I'm still trying to understand all she says.
> 
> Sounds real nervous. she thanks for the book. Says she wants to go to a lake and see animals. Wants to know the cost for (Cuba??) Then she starts talking kinda fast (and sexy?) in her language.
> She left no phone number though.
> I'm dying to know what she said in her language!
> 
> I want to upload it here or somewhere to get help translating that part. Anyone here fluent in Asian languages? Lol
> 
> I'm not sure how to get the voice message off my phone and uploaded though.


Don't know what kind of phone you have...
On Android 
- Save the voicemail
- Go into "my files" 
- Click on "audio"
- Find the message and long press on it
- Click "share"
- You could download it to Google Drive, then share the link here (maybe?)

**Any techies know a better way?


----------



## Nagodesi

Who needs HBO when you have Uber Confessions


----------



## SadUber

Spinn said:


> Don't know what kind of phone you have...
> On Android
> - Save the voicemail
> - Go into "my files"
> - Click on "audio"
> - Find the message and long press on it
> - Click "share"
> - You could download it to Google Drive, then share the link here (maybe?)
> 
> **Any techies know a better way?


Thanks. I have Android. I'll try to ask some pax tonight to See if they are techies and can help me.
I've already listened to that message a hundred times, and I'm going crazy wondering about what she says in a few parts.


----------



## SEAL Team 5

John Campbell said:


> Tune in ........tomorrow.


Like sands through the hourglass, so are The Days of Our SadUber.


----------



## DocT

I'm Asian. Don't understand how that helps you, unless you need someone who understands the accent.


----------



## Michael1230nj

I think she's telling you to meet her in Hanoi by way of Cuba. Good Luck it seems you have found True Love


----------



## Uber Steve LV

Michael1230nj said:


> I think she's telling you to meet her in Hanoi by way of Cuba. Good Luck it seems you have found True Love


Be nice everyone, stalkers are people too.


----------



## NoPooPool

SadUber said:


> Thanks. I have Android. I'll try to ask some pax tonight to See if they are techies and can help me.
> I've already listened to that message a hundred times, and I'm going crazy wondering about what she says in a few parts.


Sad Uber said he has absolutely no love interest in Twang, but he has listened to the voicemail 100 times. Hmmm!


----------



## itsablackmarket

This thread is weird as hell. Must be some incredibly bored person who loves making up stories.


----------



## CryBaby_Mocker

My prediction. He'll say he can't figure out how to share the audios but we have to take his word that she called him.


----------



## MHR

He usually comes through on the proof. It takes a day or two. 

It will mark the start of Season 2, or are we on 3?


----------



## steveK2016

CryBaby_Mocker said:


> My prediction. He'll say he can't figure out how to share the audios but we have to take his word that she called him.


My prediction, he actually has the audio and is about to blow our minds when he posts it.


----------



## bwchubb

if this guy is for real, 

i do not think he should be driving. he is probably a menace to everything on the road,,,yes, the curbs too !


----------



## wk1102

SEAL Team 5 said:


> You're trying to redirect your focus on some Asian girl half your age that is new to America.


Come on man.... this is EXACTLY how I got over my 2 divorces! Well, one was a Russian but still....



SadUber said:


> Then I noticed there was a new voice message waiting for me. I touched it to play it.
> 
> "Heeeeeeeey... This is Mark....


I usually stay away from offering advice on your posts because... well just because but, you do know you can block individual phone numbers right? It's really easy to do.


----------



## PrestonT

itsablackmarket said:


> This thread is weird as hell. Must be some incredibly bored person who loves making up stories.


Ya think?


----------



## wk1102

SadUber said:


> a tiny beautiful Asian girl got in the front seat and sat next to me.


She look like this?


----------



## wk1102

itsablackmarket said:


> This thread is weird as hell. Must be some incredibly bored person who loves making up stories.


Shush... SadUber has some of the most entertaining threads on this site, stop peeking behind the curtain. Just read, enjoy and play along or don't but don't let the truth get in the way of a good story!


----------



## PrestonT

A new project idea....

O Face Uber


----------



## FrostyAZ

Wow, she sounds like a 10 year old. Maybe that biz phone number is for the family massage parlor?

This might be a trap. And, once again, maybe this is another misadventure that you should end immediately. Especially since you have repeatedly posted that you aren't romantically interested in Trang...or, who are you trying to kid? Instead, focus on uberpumpkin.


----------



## bwchubb

go in for a manicure, you knuckle head.
see if she is there ! look at the Facebook pictures. C'mon boy, your getting closer !

OR, was this some type of advertising scheme ?

FRIENDLY NAILS

3090 Courthouse Ln
Eagan, Minnesota








Call (651) 681-9000


----------



## SadUber

bwchubb said:


> go in for a manicure, you knuckle head.
> see if she is there ! look at the Facebook pictures. C'mon boy, your getting closer !
> 
> OR, was this some type of advertising scheme ?
> 
> FRIENDLY NAILS
> 
> 3090 Courthouse Ln
> Eagan, Minnesota
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Call (651) 681-9000


Friendly Nails. That's who answered! I don't see her in any of the pictures. 
I'd feel kind of dumb just walking into there. I've got to know what she says in the other language before I do anything.


----------



## steveK2016

SadUber said:


> Friendly Nails. That's who answered! I don't see her in any of the pictures.
> I'd feel kind of dumb just walking into there. I've got to know what she says in the other language before I do anything.


Wouldn't be the dumbest thing youve ever done and I only know what you've done in the last few months of your long life....


----------



## PrestonT

SadUber said:


> I called the phone number. It connects to a business, but they say there is nobody named Trang that's there.


Perhaps her trade name is Destinee.


----------



## Uberingdude

Just Damn!!!

SadUber is right. We do have to find out what she's saying. Anyone recognize\speak this language?


----------



## bwchubb

ette

you'd better get going, before i get started...i like asain girls..........


----------



## wk1102

NoPooPool said:


> Sad Uber said he has absolutely no love interest in Twang


Just the "tang"...



SadUber said:


> Then she starts talking kinda fast (and sexy?)


----------



## DocT

Oh my gawd, where's all the Vietnamese speakers on this forum? I'm gonna find a Vietnamese colleague later,

Listen to the very end... the last few words sounds like... "em horny.." then giggles.


----------



## SadUber

She says she wants to see many arrows?

Cost for Cuba?


----------



## DocT

Ok folks, got the translation done by a co-worker.....

"I like to drive with you. I like the small dog that you give me. I know you are the dog, but I am the tiger. haha." end

What was the small "dog" you gave her? I must've missed that post.


----------



## PrestonT

SadUber said:


> She says she wants to see many arrows?
> 
> Cost for Cuba?


Many animals
Cost for tour.
Your new nickname is Jorah Mormont.



DocT said:


> Ok folks, got the translation done by a co-worker.....
> 
> "I like to drive with you. I like the small dog that you give me. I know you are the dog, but I am the tiger. haha." end
> 
> What was the small "dog" you gave her? I must've missed that post.


Bright girl, she has figured out that SadUber is a dog, dawg.


----------



## Uberingdude

Rakos said:


> You ever get the impression...
> 
> That SadUber is really...
> 
> Just a high school kid...
> 
> With too much time on his hands...?
> 
> Rakos





tohunt4me said:


> But . . .
> But . . .
> I want to believe . . .





Cableguynoe said:


> Yeah, he's starting to lose me.
> But I know he's having fun with it.
> 
> Try to keep up
> 
> LOL. Isnt it crazy that we all know these stories?


I never lost the faith!


----------



## Tr4vis Ka1anick

SU and everybody, listen at 21 seconds of the message, she says "my cousin want to come too".



DocT said:


> Ok folks, got the translation done by a co-worker.....
> 
> "I like to drive with you. I like the small dog that you give me. I know you are the dog, but I am the tiger. haha." end
> 
> What was the small "dog" you gave her? I must've missed that post.


They eat dogs in Vietnam. Is she trying to say she is a cannibal?

I have a bad feeling about this SU. Big time bad juju, *big time bad juju.*


----------



## Rakos

You hit the nail on the head...

In this life tho...

You never know if the other person....

Is running FROM the bad juju...

OR running TOWARDS the bad juju...

And THAT my friends...

Is a VERY large difference...8>)

Rakos


----------



## DocT

Tigers kill dogs.


----------



## mrpjfresh

DocT said:


> Ok folks, got the translation done by a co-worker.....
> 
> "I like to drive with you. I like the small dog that you give me. I know you are the dog, but I am the tiger. haha." end


Well done on getting the quick translation! The lengths we go to on these forums, ha! It seems rather strange that she would slip back into Vietnamese to say this part.

There is no way this _girl _(emphasis on that word) is 24. She sounds like she has the mental maturity of pre-teen unless this is some ruse. Plus, your intentions were obviously lost in translation as she thinks you are a trying to take them on a paid tour through the Uber app. We are all unique people with varied life experiences, but the vast majority of riders never look at us as anything more than their "Uber driver". So much trouble would be saved if drivers were to just remember this. The language barrier here is the only reason creeper alarm bells haven't been set off. I would count your blessings and just leave it as is. You both brightened each other's lives for a moment; leave it at that. Continuing on this endeavor is folly!

As an aside, I can't be the only one here somewhat uneasy about so much of this person's information being out here for all to read. I'm sure nothing will come of it, but you never know who lurks the internet. The fact that Ted Bundy liked the original post is all we really need to know about how this looks imho.


----------



## DocT

mrpjfresh said:


> There is no way this _girl _(emphasis on that word) is 24.


With Asians, voices in their ethnic language can be very deceiving when determining age. I've had co-workers who sound EXACTLY like that, but were in their 40's.

Also, my translator friend said her voice is very smooth and soft (intonations).


----------



## PrestonT

mrpjfresh said:


> Well done on getting the quick translation! The lengths we go to on these forums, ha! It seems rather strange that she would slip back into Vietnamese to say this part.
> 
> There is no way this _girl _(emphasis on that word) is 24. She sounds like she has the mental maturity of pre-teen unless this is some ruse. Plus, your intentions were obviously lost in translation as she thinks you are a trying to take them on a paid tour through the Uber app. We are all unique people with varied life experiences, but the vast majority of riders never look at us as anything more than their "Uber driver". So much trouble would be saved if drivers were to just remember this. The language barrier here is the only reason creeper alarm bells haven't been set off. I would count your blessings and just leave it as is. You both brightened each other's lives for a moment; leave it at that. Continuing on this endeavor is folly!
> 
> As an aside, I can't be the only one here somewhat uneasy about so much of this person's information being out here for all to read. I'm sure nothing will come of it, but you never know who lurks the internet. The fact that Ted Bundy liked the original post is all we really need to know about how this looks imho.


Just wanted to make sure you are aware that Ted Bundy is actually dead.


----------



## 1rightwinger

MHR said:


> He usually comes through on the proof. It takes a day or two.


Yeah but on all of these stories the "proof" can easily be fabricated. Maybe he has an Asian friend that could easily create the vm. Anyone could put some straw in his car and have some friends or relatives ride around in it and have them pretend they are on an Uber ride. Anyone could take some crayons and draw a bunch of weird assed drawings of turkey Kong after making up a story about it. Why? Who the hell knows.


----------



## PrestonT

1rightwinger said:


> Yeah but on all of these stories the "proof" can easily be fabricated. Maybe he has an Asian friend that could easily create the vm. Anyone could put some straw in his car and have some friends or relatives ride around in it and have them pretend they are on an Uber ride. Anyone could take some crayons and draw a bunch of weird assed drawings of turkey Kong after making up a story about it. Why? Who the hell knows.


Just enjoy it for the well-played fiction it is! That's what I do!


----------



## Spinn

SadUber said:


> She says she wants to see many arrows?
> 
> Cost for Cuba?


"My cousin want to go too. She work many hour. She want to know when we go and she want to know cost for Uber"


----------



## MHR

Or 'she wants to see many areas'.


----------



## Uberingdude

1rightwinger said:


> Yeah but on all of these stories the "proof" can easily be fabricated. Maybe he has an Asian friend that could easily create the vm. Anyone could put some straw in his car and have some friends or relatives ride around in it and have them pretend they are on an Uber ride. Anyone could take some crayons and draw a bunch of weird assed drawings of turkey Kong after making up a story about it. Why? Who the hell knows.


All those could be faked. But What about the reindeer in the house? Thats the thing that made me a true believer. It was a real animal in the house, and the whole thing seemed so SadUberish.
Where the heck is that video? I want to analyze it again.



Spinn said:


> "My cousin want to go too. She work many hour. She want to know when we go and she want to know cost for Uber"


Know cost for Uber?
Dude! These babes are gonna pay you to take them out?


----------



## CryBaby_Mocker

bwchubb said:


> go in for a manicure, you knuckle head.
> see if she is there ! look at the Facebook pictures. C'mon boy, your getting closer !
> 
> OR, was this some type of advertising scheme ?
> 
> FRIENDLY NAILS
> 
> 3090 Courthouse Ln
> Eagan, Minnesota
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Call (651) 681-9000


Does anyone else think the name "Friendly Nails" sounds too friendly?


----------



## Rakos

CryBaby_Mocker said:


> Does anyone else think the name "Friendly Nails" sounds too friendly?


Yes...almost as bad as friendly computers...

Rakos


----------



## CryBaby_Mocker

Doc T translated that video pretty fast.

How can we be sure that translation is right or that he's not SadUber?


----------



## DocT

CryBaby_Mocker said:


> Doc T translated that video pretty fast.
> 
> How can we be sure that translation is right or that he's not SadUber?


The internet is nothing but the truth.

And I'm in California. We've got every ethnicity you can think of here, even in the building I work in.


----------



## FrostyAZ

Some of you are putting way too much thought into the sadUber chronicles. Don't dig so deeply. We can all agree that sadUber has a remarkable imagination, but I don't think he's a liar. Yes, he's prone to some exaggerations, just like many others on this site. He's a lonely guy looking for attention and hungry for friendship. Maybe he's seeking some level of admiration? Based on some of the things he's said and done, he doesn't have a good grasp on insight - it's very obvious. No crime in that.

He shares both the negative and the positive with us. If he was lying or a narcissist or a sociopath he wouldn't expose us to these gems:
Driving pax after a sweaty workout wearing his speedos and having BO...
Being afraid of MLM Mark...
Refilling water bottles and giving them to pax...
Littering a roadside...
Cancelling rides because of scary names...
Uber tee shirt with the sharpie taxi turkey and thinking it was so cool looking...
Super hero cartoon strip...
Buying the hot girl pax and her friends food at the Taco Bell drive thru and then having them mess up his car...
High school class reunion...
Reindeer shitting in his living room...
Lay-a-way loan on a dwarf for Xmas video...
Pax care packages...
Hayride uber rejections...

and there are dozens more that I can't remember right now. I think he's our most interesting poster. We might not want to be him but he is fun to follow.


----------



## bwchubb

I knew it was to good to believe, she was were on shark tank ! With her sister. No wonder she wants to move to Cuba with a uba driver.....


----------



## Tr4vis Ka1anick

FrostyAZ said:


> Some of you are putting way too much thought into the sadUber chronicles. Don't dig so deeply. We can all agree that sadUber has a remarkable imagination, but I don't think he's a liar. Yes, he's prone to some exaggerations, just like many others on this site. He's a lonely guy looking for attention and hungry for friendship. Maybe he's seeking some level of admiration? Based on some of the things he's said and done, he doesn't have a good grasp on insight - it's very obvious. No crime in that.
> 
> He shares both the negative and the positive with us. If he was lying or a narcissist or a sociopath he wouldn't expose us to these gems:
> Driving pax after a sweaty workout wearing his speedos and having BO...
> Being afraid of MLM Mark...
> Refilling water bottles and giving them to pax...
> Littering a roadside...
> Cancelling rides because of scary names...
> Uber tee shirt with the sharpie taxi turkey and thinking it was so cool looking...
> Super hero cartoon strip...
> Buying the hot girl pax and her friends food at the Taco Bell drive thru and then having them mess up his car...
> High school class reunion...
> Reindeer shitting in his living room...
> Lay-a-way loan on a dwarf for Xmas video...
> Pax care packages...
> Hayride uber rejections...
> 
> and there are dozens more that I can't remember right now. I think he's our most interesting poster. We might not want to be him but he is fun to follow.


The Chronicles of SadUber.


----------



## Uberingdude

FrostyAZ said:


> Some of you are putting way too much thought into the sadUber chronicles. Don't dig so deeply. We can all agree that sadUber has a remarkable imagination, but I don't think he's a liar. Yes, he's prone to some exaggerations, just like many others on this site. He's a lonely guy looking for attention and hungry for friendship. Maybe he's seeking some level of admiration? Based on some of the things he's said and done, he doesn't have a good grasp on insight - it's very obvious. No crime in that.
> 
> He shares both the negative and the positive with us. If he was lying or a narcissist or a sociopath he wouldn't expose us to these gems:
> Driving pax after a sweaty workout wearing his speedos and having BO...
> Being afraid of MLM Mark...
> Refilling water bottles and giving them to pax...
> Littering a roadside...
> Cancelling rides because of scary names...
> Uber tee shirt with the sharpie taxi turkey and thinking it was so cool looking...
> Super hero cartoon strip...
> Buying the hot girl pax and her friends food at the Taco Bell drive thru and then having them mess up his car...
> High school class reunion...
> Reindeer shitting in his living room...
> Lay-a-way loan on a dwarf for Xmas video...
> Pax care packages...
> Hayride uber rejections...
> 
> and there are dozens more that I can't remember right now. I think he's our most interesting poster. We might not want to be him but he is fun to follow.


Have you ever seen the movie Big Fish? It's about an adult son who holds resentment for his dying old father because he feels like his dad has spent his entire life telling his family absurd lies about his life. For example, he constantly tells his family that one of his best friends was a 15 foot giant that he met at a circus.

So the son sets out to investigate his father's life and to disprove all the stories he grew up hearing. The son learns his father was honest about his life, just said he embellished many facts. For example the sun met the giant friend, but he was 8 ft tall and not 15 ft tall.

Much of the excitement and magic that the father described seem to have happened only from his own viewpoint.

I sort view SadUber like this. Like when he said. "The hayride was not like I imagined it would be." What was he expecting?

Or when he was describing the excitement for his Uber at his class reunion. Was he just projecting his own excitement?


----------



## DocT

SadUber is much more optimistic in life than we are.


----------



## steveK2016

SadUber said:


> She says *she wants to see many arrows*?
> 
> *Cost for Cuba*?


Uh this is Trang thank you for your book of Minnesota.

This is very nice, I like very very much.

I want to go see lake with you.

And I want to see many animals at lake.

My cousin wants to come too, *She works many hours*.

And she wants to know when we go. Want to know *cost in Uber*.

I'm a self proclaimed expert in Engrish.



FrostyAZ said:


> Some of you are putting way too much thought into the sadUber chronicles. Don't dig so deeply. We can all agree that sadUber has a remarkable imagination, but I don't think he's a liar. Yes, he's prone to some exaggerations, just like many others on this site. He's a lonely guy looking for attention and hungry for friendship. Maybe he's seeking some level of admiration? Based on some of the things he's said and done, he doesn't have a good grasp on insight - it's very obvious. No crime in that.
> 
> He shares both the negative and the positive with us. If he was lying or a narcissist or a sociopath he wouldn't expose us to these gems:
> Driving pax after a sweaty workout wearing his speedos and having BO...
> Being afraid of MLM Mark...
> Refilling water bottles and giving them to pax...
> Littering a roadside...
> Cancelling rides because of scary names...
> Uber tee shirt with the sharpie taxi turkey and thinking it was so cool looking...
> Super hero cartoon strip...
> Buying the hot girl pax and her friends food at the Taco Bell drive thru and then having them mess up his car...
> High school class reunion...
> Reindeer shitting in his living room...
> Lay-a-way loan on a dwarf for Xmas video...
> Pax care packages...
> Hayride uber rejections...
> 
> and there are dozens more that I can't remember right now. I think he's our most interesting poster. We might not want to be him but he is fun to follow.


Don't forget Alex who convinced him to load up his Uhaul by himself, then subsequently faking his death by having his cousin write Alex a letter stating he was dead...

...and drinking beers, creeping on a group of ladies at the bar then going online and getting those ladies as pax.


----------



## KK2929

I am happy that she contacted you. 
Some languages are difficult to understand on the phone. Call her and arrange to meet and talk to her face to face.
Warning -- if she ask you for money for any reason, I do not care how sad the story is, excuse yourself and walk away.


----------



## Spotscat

Uberingdude said:


> Have you ever seen the movie Big Fish? It's about an adult son who holds resentment for his dying old father because he feels like his dad has spent his entire life telling his family absurd lies about his life. For example, he constantly tells his family that one of his best friends was a 15 foot giant that he met at a circus.
> 
> So the son sets out to investigate his father's life and to disprove all the stories he grew up hearing. The son learns his father was honest about his life, just said he embellished many facts. For example the sun met the giant friend, but he was 8 ft tall and not 15 ft tall.
> 
> Much of the excitement and magic that the father described seem to have happened only from his own viewpoint.
> 
> I sort view SadUber like this. Like when he said. "The hayride was not like I imagined it would be." What was he expecting?
> 
> Or when he was describing the excitement for his Uber at his class reunion. Was he just projecting his own excitement?


I imagine him as a sort of reincarnation of Dr. Hunter S. Thompson.

He takes a factual story, and "embellishes" it to make it more interesting. There is enough detail provided for the stories to be believable, and the embellishments aren't enough that you can call "Bullshit!", but it seems a little odd that one person has so many adventures.

Nevertheless, they are entertaining!

,


----------



## Rakos

Big Fish is one of those must see movies...

Along with Shawshank Redemption...

And the olther great classics...

Rakos


----------



## Uberingdude

Spotscat said:


> I imagine him as a sort of reincarnation of Dr. Hunter S. Thompson.
> 
> He takes a factual story, and "embellishes" it to make it more interesting. There is enough detail provided for the stories to be believable, and the embellishments aren't enough that you can call "Bullshit!", but it seems a little odd that one person has so many adventures.
> 
> Nevertheless, they are entertaining!
> 
> ,


I haven't heard of this writer before, but that's probably a good description of SU. I'll have to check out this writer.

For all of his adventures, I wonder if any are really adventures that "just happen" or are they all because he just doesn't walk away from a person, situation, or crazy idea when he should.

I once had a cute young foreign girl as a pax. She spoke little English. I kind of liked her, but after I dropped her off, that was the end of it. What would have happened if I bought her a book and dropped it off at her house?


----------



## wk1102

steveK2016 said:


> Want to know *cost in Uber*.


That's what I heard too....



Uberingdude said:


> I haven't heard of this writer before,


Oh my, you're in for a treat. I suggest you start with his rolling stone article "Fear and Loathing In Las Vegas."


----------



## PrestonT

I'm guessing that saduber is a Thompson fan...or protege. His writing just needs to be a little darker morally.


----------



## Rakos

Careful now... 

You wouldn't want to corrupt him too soon...

He is still young and innocent...8>)

Rakos


----------



## wk1102

SadUber said:


> I've tried calling that number several times. They always say there is no Trang who's there and they're getting annoyed that I've called.
> I've used BluffMyCall.com so I can change my phone number calling in so they won't know it's me. I'm afraid they'll might still know it's me. I see if I pay for an account, I can have it change my voice also. I'll might give that a try. That way they won't know it's the same guy calling in again.
> 
> View attachment 153926


Just stop calling. You're starting to cross that line in from oddly cute/slightly creepy to buffalo Bill It rubs the lotion on its skin creepy.

She'll call you back or she won't. Move on.


----------



## Rakos

SadUber said:


> I've tried calling that number several times. They always say there is no Trang who's there and they're getting annoyed that I've called.
> I've used BluffMyCall.com so I can change my phone number calling in so they won't know it's me. I'm afraid they'll might still know it's me. I see if I pay for an account, I can have it change my voice also. I'll might give that a try. That way they won't know it's the same guy calling in again.
> 
> View attachment 153926


Ok...SadUber slow down...

You are dangerously close to harassment...

If a connection is meant to be...

It will happen...

If not...so be it...

You're an Uber driver...

NOT...a crazed maniac stalker...8>)

Rakos


----------



## SadUber

wk1102 said:


> Just stop calling. You're starting to cross that line in from oddly cute/slightly creepy to buffalo Bill It rubs the lotion on its skin creepy.
> 
> She'll call you back or she won't. Move on.


OK. I'll stop calling. I don't really care anyhow.


----------



## wk1102

SadUber said:


> I don't really care anyhow.


I don't think any of us beleive this including yourself.

It's okay to want to pursue something but you are talking about changing your voice.. fake #s .

Just go to the nail place and ask for Bich and have her relay a message.


----------



## PrestonT

SadUber said:


> OK. I'll stop calling. I don't really care anyhow.


You seriously need to write a novel. You have at least a dozen buyers already.



wk1102 said:


> I don't think any of us beleive this including yourself.
> 
> It's okay to want to pursue something but you are talking about changing your voice.. fake #s .
> 
> Just go to the nail place and ask for Bich and have her relay a message.


What I would do is stand outside her house with flowers in one hand and a small chainsaw in the other, and wait for her to appear.


----------



## KK2929

Her accent is not as thick as I thought it would be. She says nothing about Hanoi. What she says is "xxx wants to know how much it will cost in an Uber." I assume the name she mentions is the woman she lives with.
I almost get the impression by how they are acting is that they think you are scamming them for business.
Tie your phone around your neck and ANSWER every call you get. She has called you twice and you have not answered either time. What is up with that ??? If you have not heard from her in 2-3 days, either go to the house where you left her and knock on the door or have a female friend go into the shop and get a mani/pedi and snope around.

Again - warning : if she ask for money for any reason - I dont care how sad the story is - say goodbye.


----------



## PrestonT

KK2929 said:


> have a female friend go into the shop and get a mani/pedi and snope around.


"Hey, Betty, quick favor....I've been trying to get a hold of this girl, the number is to a nail shop. I've probably called 30 times, and their voice is getting ruder and ruder when I call. I think they are hiding her from me. Could you please go over there and get a manipedi and ask if Bich or Trang are around? Hello? Hello?!"

Might as well wait outside the dropoff house with the flowers and chainsaw........


----------



## KK2929

Ahhhh, this is Tran
Thank you for your book of Minnesota
It is very nice
I like very, very much
I want to go see lake with you
And I want to see many animals at lake
My cousin wants to come too
She works many hours and she wants to know when we go
Want to know cost in Uber
Call me at 651-xxx-xxxx
Hmmm, jibberish -- new to area.

The rest sound like she is mixing her language and English except for the giggle at the end.


----------



## FrostyAZ

sadUber, have you deleted a couple of posts? I don't see your BluffMyCall.com or "she's called me twice" posts. I'm suffering withdrawal symptoms - I need more...
Never mind - it's pretty obvious what's been going on.
Maybe get your own pedicure with uber's logo painted on your toenails. That could flush Trang out of her hiding place.


----------



## PrestonT

Kk2929 it would be awesome to remove the shop's phone number from your post. There are, after all, some immature nitwits around these parts.


----------



## wk1102

KK2929 said:


> WOMANS NAME Micosin ??


"My cousin"


----------



## Uberingdude

I don't understand why they ask the cost of Uber.
What does she think this is about?


----------



## wk1102

Uberingdude said:


> I don't understand why they ask the cost of Uber.
> What does she think this is about?


This is what you choose to question about this story?


----------



## Uberingdude

wk1102 said:


> This is what you choose to question about this story?


Where does one even begin?


----------



## wk1102

Uberingdude said:


> Where does one even begin?


Very true...

Is anyone else starting to get the feeling this poor girl never made to the cousins house?

That she's chained up in a secret dungeon or room in the basement of some unassuming house in Minnesota?

Nah... just kidding :/

I just hope this chapter has a....

"Happy ending! "


----------



## Uberingdude

I gotta admit...I keep on checking out this freaking thread hoping for an update on Trang.
Call me a dirty old man, but she does kinda have a cute little voice.

Come on SadUber. Get out to Friendly Nails and introduce yourself!


----------



## steveK2016

Uberingdude said:


> I don't understand why they ask the cost of Uber.
> What does she think this is about?


They think saduber is selling them a tour of the lake


----------



## wk1102

Uberingdude said:


> I gotta admit...I keep on checking out this freaking thread hoping for an update on Trang.
> Call me a dirty old man, but she does kinda have a cute little voice.
> 
> Come on SadUber. Get out to Friendly Nails and introduce yourself!


Lol.. me too, I keep checking for updates


----------



## KK2929

PrestonT said:


> Kk2929 it would be awesome to remove the shop's phone number from your post. There are, after all, some immature nitwits around these parts.


 ??? All they have to do is listen to the tape. That is about the only thing that you can understand.



wk1102 said:


> "My cousin"


Ahhh - you are correct. I missed that.



Uberingdude said:


> I gotta admit...I keep on checking out this freaking thread hoping for an update on Trang.
> Call me a dirty old man, but she does kinda have a cute little voice.
> 
> Come on SadUber. Get out to Friendly Nails and introduce yourself!


O.K. - You are a dirty old man !!!!

After all this, she is probably an exotic dancer somewhere.


----------



## SadUber

DocT said:


> Ok folks, got the translation done by a co-worker.....
> 
> "I like to drive with you. I like the small dog that you give me. I know you are the dog, but I am the tiger. haha." end
> 
> What was the small "dog" you gave her? I must've missed that post.


Oh.. I had this little toy dog hanging from my mirror. She said she liked it so I said she could have it.


----------



## wk1102

SadUber said:


> Oh.. I had this little toy dog hanging from my mirror. She said she liked it so I said she could have it.


Go to the nail place, look in. If you don't see her ask for Bich.

Do it!

We need a "Happy ending"


----------



## SadUber

wk1102 said:


> Go to the nail place, look in. If you don't see her ask for Bich.
> 
> Do it!
> 
> We need a "Happy ending"


Ok... I'll see if I can get my nerve up, and I'll go there. Wonder if they're open today.


----------



## Tr4vis Ka1anick

SadUber said:


> Ok... I'll see if I can get my nerve up, and I'll go there. Wonder if they're open today.


There is no try or I'll see. There is only do or do not.
You have little to no control of the end results of your actions.
_*Just enjoy the experience and learn from it.
*_





Who knows, maybe Trang's cousin is hotter and digs you more.


----------



## wk1102

Tr4vis Ka1anick said:


> There is no try or I'll see. There is only do or do not.
> You have little to no control of the end results of your actions.
> _*Just enjoy the experience and learn from it.
> *_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who knows, maybe Trang's cousin is hotter and digs you more.


Or....

The dig him equally...

Menge a Trang!



SadUber said:


> Ok... I'll see if I can get my nerve up, and I'll go there. Wonder if they're open today.


I'm sure tjey are open today. Go now, just drive up there. Go! Now!

I need this to happen!
you need this to happen. 
Hell, I think most of us do, we're counting on you SadUber .


----------



## Rakos

SadUber said:


> Oh.. I had this little toy dog hanging from my mirror. She said she liked it so I said she could have it.


OMG...another SadUber trait...

He hangs dogs from his mirror...

Sometimes he seems to be like....

Just a big soft and cuddly...

Playful monkey...awwwwwww....

Rakos


----------



## DocT

I can see it now...

SadUber walks into the nail spa and asks the ladies, "Do you have a 'Bich' working here?" 



SadUber said:


> Ok... I'll see if I can get my nerve up, and I'll go there. Wonder if they're open today.


Just Do It! Good Luck!


----------



## KK2929

Who keeps removing pages ?? Where is the answer machine tape? Sad Uber - these guys are messing with you. The tape does not say that she likes your dog. She clearly says book of Minnesota.
The person that says a co-worker translated -- Tran was speaking English at first. There is nothing to translate.
*DO NOT * go to that nail shop. You will embarrass her and yourself. That is a female place and you will look foolish. American nail shops are bad enough but Vietnam nail shops are in a whole different area.

I do have a question, however.
Why did Tran give you the shops phone number. She used Uber to call for a ride, so she has a cell phone or someone she knows has a cell phone. Why not give you a number where she can be reached ? This whole situation is starting to smell. SadUber, I think she just might be playing you. You act too eager, you are giving the impression of being a lonely older man, desperate for female attention. 
Don't take advice from these guys. They are going to get you in trouble.


----------



## wk1102

KK2929 said:


> Who keeps removing pages ??


I'm guessing a moderator because personal information being exposed.



KK2929 said:


> *DO NOT * go to that nail shop. You will embarrass her and yourself. That is a female place and you will look foolish.


I disagree. It's not like hes getting acrylics and painted nails. One could make the argument it's creepy/stalkerish but I feel like that line has already tested.

He doesn't need to make a big production out of it, just peek in mane ask to speak to Bich.

"You miss 100% of the shots we don't take."- Wayne Gretzky

Come on SadUber, take a shot!



KK2929 said:


> Don't take advice from these guys. They are going to get you in trouble


I honestly think he should take a shot here. I would have tried to talk him out of making contact before, i thought the book thing was a bad idea. However, the book was well received, she made contact twice now, she has shown intrest.

I'm guessing there is a gap / error in the communications with the phone tag. If it were me. And I were interested I'd persure. In my opinion, she has given the green light.


----------



## KK2929

wk1102 said:


> I'm guessing a moderator because personal information being exposed.
> 
> I disagree. It's not like hes getting acrylics and painted nails. One could make the argument it's creepy/stalkerish but I feel like that line has already tested.
> 
> He doesn't need to make a big production out of it, just peek in mane ask to speak to Bich.
> 
> "You miss 100% of the shots we don't take."- Wayne Gretzky
> 
> Come on SadUber, take a shot!


Have you EVER been in a nail shop ?? Peek in mane ?? what does that mean ?? If the woman wants to see him, she will contact him. He needs to answer the dang phone when she calls.


----------



## DocT

KK2929 said:


> The person that says a co-worker translated -- Tran was speaking English at first. There is nothing to translate.


You didn't hear the entire message. The first half of the message was in English. The remainder was in Vietnamese.

I can't believe no one on this forum speaks or understand Vietnamese. If there is, ask SadUber to send you the youtube link, translate it, and relay it back to this thread.


----------



## KK2929

KK2929 said:


> Have you EVER been in a nail shop ?? Peek in mane ?? what does that mean ?? If the woman wants to see him, she will contact him. He needs to answer the dang phone when she calls.


I would rather see him go to the place where he dropped her off and left the book. He either sees her or they tell him to go away.
Going to the shop will embarrass her and the family. NO, NO NO He has not taken my advice yet, so I think that I will do something that I understand. WATCH FOOTBALL !!!!!


----------



## wk1102

KK2929 said:


> Have you EVER been in a nail shop ?? Peek in mane ?? what does that mean ?? If the woman wants to see him, she will contact him. He needs to answer the dang phone when she calls.


Typo/autocorrect. I'm on my phone. Should read, "Just peek in, maybe ask..."


----------



## KK2929

DocT said:


> You didn't hear the entire message. The first half of the message was in English. The remainder was in Vietnamese.
> 
> I can't believe no one on this forum speaks or understand Vietnamese. If there is, ask SadUber to send you the youtube link, translate it, and relay it back to this thread.


I read your translation that was the part in English. Where is the translation of what she said at the end ?

Also, I fail to see why you put the video of a dog being killed by a Tiger. It has nothing to do with what is going on here and hardly something to be viewed for entertainment.



wk1102 said:


> Typo/autocorrect. I'm on my phone. Should read, "Just peek in, maybe ask..."


LOL -- you cannot Peek in. It is one room jammed with yacking women speaking foreign tongue. He walks in - all and I mean all, stop talking and look at him. He will be mortified.


----------



## wk1102

KK2929 said:


> Have you EVER been in a nail shop ?


No, I am a man!

Actually I have, 4 times. I've waited for my wife once. I dropped my daughter off to my wife, she was getting her nails done. I had to bring my wife cash once and I stopped in to buy a gift certificate once.

It was no big deal, I don't understand your logic. It's not an exclusive woman's club. It's a nail salon. Some males even get manicures.. not me, but some do.


----------



## SadUber

KK2929 said:


> I would rather see him go to the place where he dropped her off and left the book. He either sees her or they tell him to go away.
> Going to the shop will embarrass her and the family. NO, NO NO He has not taken my advice yet, so I think that I will do something that I understand. WATCH FOOTBALL !!!!!


I think you're right, I don't want to go in there and make a fool out of myself.

Too bad I didn't go last week. I had lots of hay splinters in my hands and would might actually have a good excuse to pop in there.

Will a manicurist remove a splitters?


----------



## CryBaby_Mocker

KK2929 said:


> Who keeps removing pages ?? Where is the answer machine tape? Sad Uber - these guys are messing with you. The tape does not say that she likes your dog. She clearly says book of Minnesota.
> The person that says a co-worker translated -- Tran was speaking English at first. There is nothing to translate.
> *DO NOT * go to that nail shop. You will embarrass her and yourself. That is a female place and you will look foolish. American nail shops are bad enough but Vietnam nail shops are in a whole different area.
> 
> I do have a question, however.
> Why did Tran give you the shops phone number. She used Uber to call for a ride, so she has a cell phone or someone she knows has a cell phone. Why not give you a number where she can be reached ? This whole situation is starting to smell. SadUber, I think she just might be playing you. You act too eager, you are giving the impression of being a lonely older man, desperate for female attention.
> Don't take advice from these guys. They are going to get you in trouble.


Bingo! I guarantee she has no interest in him. You're right, there is nothing to translate. Nothing about any dog. She said book!


----------



## DocT

KK2929 said:


> I read your translation that was the part in English. Where is the translation of what she said at the end ?


My translation was for the NON-English portion of the message.

Can someone here please provide a transcript of the English portion of the message, please? (and omit the phone number)



KK2929 said:


> Also, I fail to see why you put the video of a dog being killed by a Tiger.


This was in response to Tr4vis Ka1anick


Tr4vis Ka1anick said:


> They eat dogs in Vietnam. Is she trying to say she is a cannibal?


After Twang said she is a tiger:


DocT said:


> "I know you are the dog, but I am the tiger."


----------



## wk1102

SadUber said:


> I think you're right, I don't want to go in there and make a fool out of myself.
> 
> Too bad I didn't go last week. I had lots of hay splinters in my hands and would might actually have a good excuse to pop in there.
> 
> Will a manicurist remove a splitters?


Doesn't matter, you won't go in anyway!

I am so disapointed 

You ruined my weekend SadUber.


----------



## FrostyAZ

SadUber said:


> I think you're right, I don't want to go in there and make a fool out of myself.


Say what? You've already been there, done that. For example, you've driven pax while wearing your speedo; PO'd pax by dumping hay in your car: You bought an uber t-shirt and drew a turkey on it with your sharpie; You want to create a bumper sticker to show taxi drivers what you think of them; You took out a loan for a dwarf, etc.

This is just a nail salon...it's not a big deal to walk in and ask for Trang.


----------



## wk1102

DocT said:


> After Twang said she is a tiger:


This is the line that, in my opinion, turns the light green.



SadUber said:


> I think you're right, I don't want to go in there and make a fool out of myself.


If you're worried about being a male in there, don't be. It's not a big deal. If it would help I'll go into a nail salon right now and take pictures as i do and post them.

I will, if you will!

You've gone this far man. What's the worst case scenario by going up there. They look at you funny?


----------



## steveK2016

FrostyAZ said:


> Say what? You've already been there, done that. For example, you've driven pax while wearing your speedo; PO'd pax by dumping hay in your car: You bought an uber t-shirt and drew a turkey on it with your sharpie; You want to create a bumper sticker to show taxi drivers what you think of them; You took out a loan for a dwarf, etc.
> 
> This is just a nail salon...it's not a big deal to walk in and ask for Trang.


Wait. He drove pax with a speedo? Which episode was that on, howd I miss that?!


----------



## Tr4vis Ka1anick

This is how Trang the Tiger sees SU. Look how cute and cuddly he is in his professional Uber wear.

I wonder if she will use soy sauce or ketchup on him.



DocT said:


> Tigers kill dogs.


----------



## steveK2016

KK2929 said:


> Who keeps removing pages ?? Where is the answer machine tape? Sad Uber - these guys are messing with you. The tape does not say that she likes your dog. She clearly says book of Minnesota.
> The person that says a co-worker translated -- Tran was speaking English at first. There is nothing to translate.
> *DO NOT * go to that nail shop. You will embarrass her and yourself. That is a female place and you will look foolish. American nail shops are bad enough but Vietnam nail shops are in a whole different area.
> 
> I do have a question, however.
> Why did Tran give you the shops phone number. She used Uber to call for a ride, so she has a cell phone or someone she knows has a cell phone. Why not give you a number where she can be reached ? This whole situation is starting to smell. SadUber, I think she just might be playing you. You act too eager, you are giving the impression of being a lonely older man, desperate for female attention.
> Don't take advice from these guys. They are going to get you in trouble.


Trang spoke Vietnamese towards the end, that was what was translated.


----------



## MHR

KK2929 said:


> *DO NOT * go to that nail shop. You will embarrass her and yourself. That is a female place and you will look foolish. American nail shops are bad enough but Vietnam nail shops are in a whole different area.


OMG...you are so sexist

All nail shops in my town are Asian run and every time I go to get my pedicure there are men doing the same (sans nail polish, we are in Texas after all). Best dang foot and calf massage $30 can buy.

Treat yourself to a pedicure SadUber, you'll love it.


----------



## wk1102

KK2929 said:


> Have you EVER been in a nail shop ?? Peek in mane ?? what does that mean ?? If the woman wants to see him, she will contact him. He needs to answer the dang phone when she calls.
> 
> I would rather see him go to the place where he dropped her off and left the book. He either sees her or they tell him to go away.
> Going to the shop will embarrass her and the family. NO, NO NO He has not taken my advice yet, so I think that I will do something that I understand. WATCH FOOTBALL !!!!!


She called 2x, she probanly thinks he is blowing her off..

How would he be embarrassing her? It's the 90s... we're 2000s or 2010s not the 50s I just dont understand your logic.

I do however like the idea of leaving a note or something the same way he left the book. So simple, yet brilliant!

SadUber , this is your answer.



MHR said:


> OMG...you are so sexist
> 
> All nail shops in my town are Asian run and every time I go to get my pedicure there are men doing the same (sans nail polish, we are in Texas after all). Best dang foot and calf massage $30 can buy.
> 
> Treat yourself to a pedicure SadUber, you'll love it.


He thinks it's 1953.



steveK2016 said:


> Wait. He drove pax with a speedo? Which episode was that on, howd I miss that?!


Yeah i missed this one too. Any 
One know in which thread this is?

And what's up with the dwarf? I also missed that ome


----------



## MHR

The Rent-a-dwarf was the Santa thread. 

I too missed the speedo one.


----------



## wk1102

MHR said:


> The Rent-a-dwarf was the Santa thread.
> 
> I too missed the speedo one.


Thanks.. I've got some catching up to do!


----------



## FrostyAZ

The speedo ride was one of the very first sadUber chapters. Might be as far back as around June 2. It's another good story worth checking out.


MHR said:


> The Rent-a-dwarf was the Santa thread.
> 
> I too missed the speedo one.


----------



## Tr4vis Ka1anick

MHR said:


> I too missed the speedo one.


The SadUber Soiled Speedo Scandal was the very first thread SU posted. It was the first chapter of the SadUber Chronicles.

It set the tone for what SadUber had in store for us.


----------



## SadUber

wk1102 said:


> This is the line that, in my opinion, turns the light green.
> 
> If you're worried about being a male in there, don't be. It's not a big deal. If it would help I'll go into a nail salon right now and take pictures as i do and post them.
> 
> I will, if you will!
> 
> You've gone this far man. What's the worst case scenario by going up there. They look at you funny?


If I go there, I'm going to make it VERY clear to them I'm not the type of person who typically goes in such places.


----------



## DamseLinDistresS

SadUber said:


> If I go there, I'm going to make it VERY clear to them I'm not the type of person who typically goes in such places.


Riiight..


----------



## SadUber

Ok. I'm on my way there.

I'll try to take a video of what happens.


----------



## wk1102

SadUber said:


> If I go there, I'm going to make it VERY clear to them I'm not the type of person who typically goes in such places.


:/ it's a non issue. You're just asking to speak to someone besides, John Gotti, a feared, ruthless mobster got manicures regularly.


----------



## Tr4vis Ka1anick

*Yeessss!*


----------



## wk1102

SadUber said:


> Ok. I'm on my way there.
> 
> I'll try to take a video of what happens.


Good luck! No need for video. Just see if she's there. You be the tiger!


----------



## Tr4vis Ka1anick

wk1102 said:


> Good luck! No need for video. Just see if she's there. You be the tiger!


No no no, be the DRAGON!


----------



## MHR

No video, you don't wanna creep them out... well anymore than they might be already. 

Dang, I used to pride myself on my lovely, grammatically correct sentences.


----------



## Uberingdude

Yes! We want a video. At least hide the camera in your pocket so he can hear audio of what happens.


----------



## SadUber




----------



## ratethis

Get a mani pedi.... men come in the shop I go to All the time! Sit talk to the people mention you drive uber... feel the place out...


----------



## Uberingdude

I can't believe I'm showing so much interest in some other dudes love life. The odd combination of sad Uber with a shy poor English speaking Asian girl is very intriguing of what will happen.

I keep click refresh in this damn thread now!


----------



## Tr4vis Ka1anick

A little motivational theme music:

SU, how to be the man.


----------



## FrostyAZ

If the nail salon isn't working for you, go two doors down to Dickey's BBQ and "pull some pork". 

Good luck, sadUber!


----------



## Tr4vis Ka1anick

FrostyAZ said:


> If the nail salon isn't working for you, go two doors down to Dickey's BBQ and "pull some pork".
> 
> Good luck, sadUber!


First Liquor (lick her), THEN Dickey. But if you have to, take her to DANCE first.


----------



## wk1102

SadUber said:


> View attachment 154334





SadUber said:


> View attachment 154334


Oh the suspense is glorious!


----------



## FrostyAZ

Tr4vis Ka1anick said:


> First Liquor (lick her), THEN Dickey. But if you have to, take her to DANCE first.


That there is funny.


----------



## wk1102

33 minutes now, it must be a productive meet!

Win or lose SadUber, I'm proud of you


----------



## SadUber

Hold on. Still trying to build up my nerve.


----------



## wk1102

SadUber said:


> Hold on. Still trying to build up my nerve.


Lmao .. you're too much.

I'm in a grocery store actually laughing out loud


----------



## steveK2016

Someone should put together a SadUber Binging Watching Guide.


----------



## FrostyAZ

We don't have all day...get your butt in there, now!


----------



## steveK2016

Tr4vis Ka1anick said:


> The SadUber Soiled Speedo Scandal was the very first thread SU posted. It was the first chapter of the SadUber Chronicles.
> 
> It set the tone for what SadUber had in store for us.


I missed the Pilot episode?!



FrostyAZ said:


> We don't have all day...get your butt in there, now!


Get in there SadUber go go go! Videos, lots and lots of videos!


----------



## wk1102

SadUber said:


> That was EXCRUCIATING. Every Asian worker looking at me. Every white woman client looking at me. Made it so much more difficult to communicate.
> 
> Well...maybe some good news.
> 
> I'm uploading the video now.


Way to go, and really don't worry about them looking. Most of them have already forgotten you were there.


----------



## MHR

FrostyAZ said:


> If the nail salon isn't working for you, go two doors down to Dickey's BBQ and "pull some pork".
> 
> Good luck, sadUber!


Go to the dance studio and take dancing lessons!!!!


----------



## Uberingdude

The video does not work! What happened?


----------



## Rakos

SadUber said:


> That was EXCRUCIATING. Every Asian worker looking at me. Every white woman client looking at me. Made it so much more difficult to communicate.
> 
> Well...maybe some good news.
> 
> I'm uploading the video now.


What... I'm too late...?

The video is unavailable...8O

Repost...I am waiting...8>)

Rakos


----------



## Uberingdude

Did anyone see the video? Did it ever work?


----------



## Rakos

Uberingdude said:


> Did anyone see the video? Did it ever work?


Why is it that you remind me...

Of Max Headroom...8>)

Rakos


----------



## Nick781

Did she love you long time?


----------



## Uberingdude

Rakos said:


> Why is it that you remind me...
> 
> Of Max Headroom...8>)
> 
> Rakos


W w w w hat arrrrre you talking about?


----------



## wk1102

First what's on your feet?



Uberingdude said:


> Did anyone see the video? Did it ever work?


Yeah, a trang works tjere but is on vacation until Tuesday. He stammered and suffered his way through it. He used the splinters as an excuse.


----------



## DocT

I missed the video! argh!

Well, SadUber at least you went in. That was just the baby step. Hopefully she'll call you tonight. And keep your phone with you at all times!

You're the tiger now! On the hunt!


----------



## Tr4vis Ka1anick

Uberingdude said:


> W w w w hat arrrrre you talking about?


----------



## DocT

Rakos said:


> Why is it that you remind me...
> 
> Of Max Headroom...8>)
> 
> Rakos


I used to watch that show.


----------



## wk1102

Uberingdude said:


> Dude, you're dating yourself!


:/ I remember it too..


----------



## Uberingdude

DocT said:


> I used to watch that show.


Dude, you're dating yourself!



wk1102 said:


> First what's on your feet?
> 
> Yeah, a trang works tjere but is on vacation until Tuesday. He stammered and suffered his way through it. He used the splinters as an excuse.


Serious man? You could hear his voice? How is it?



wk1102 said:


> :/ I remember it too..


Just a bunch of old farts here?


----------



## MHR

Me too 

But then again I remember watching MTV to see music videos.


----------



## wk1102

Uberingdude said:


> Dude, you're dating yourself!
> 
> Serious man? You could hear his voice? How is it?


Actually his voice is not at all what you'd imagine, well what i imagined anyway. While you could hear how nervpus he was he's got a very masculine voice.

Abput half way through, after he tell the lady he really nervous because it's a "girls place" and he's never been in one before she put him at ease and he sounded confident and manly. The 1st half was..

Well like I said, you could hear the nerves


----------



## SadUber

Uberingdude said:


> The video does not work! What happened?


The way I hear my voice when I talk is totally cool. Unfortunately I hate the way my voice sounds on video. The video made me cringe, so I removed the video.


----------



## Rakos

Awwwwww... He's shy....8>)


----------



## wk1102

MHR said:


> Me too
> 
> But then again I remember watching MTV to see music videos.


Alan Hunter in Daytona for spring break,
Mark Goodman and his afro, the skinny chic...um Martha Quinn... nina blackwood and JJ something...



SadUber said:


> The way I hear my voice when I talk is totally cool. Unfortunately I hate the way my voice sounds on video. The video made me cringe, so I removed the video.


Your voice was fine. Like I said surprisingly masculine


----------



## Coachman

Well I'm late to the thread.


----------



## Uberingdude

I was waiting all afternoon for the dude to get his nerve. I step away for 5 minutes to take some dishes out of the washer, and I've already missed the main event! Please put it back man!



wk1102 said:


> Alan Hunter in Daytona for spring break,
> Mark Goodman and his afro, the skinny chic...um Martha Quinn... nina blackwood and JJ something...
> 
> Your voice was fine. Like I said surprisingly masculine


Martha Quinn, she was a hottie!


----------



## DocT

SadUber said:


> The way I hear my voice when I talk is totally cool. Unfortunately I hate the way my voice sounds on video. The video made me cringe, so I removed the video.


I can relate to that. I don't like hearing my recorded voice or over a microphone.


----------



## SadUber

Uberingdude said:


> I was waiting all afternoon for the dude to get his nerve. I step away for 5 minutes to take some dishes out of the washer, and I've already missed the main event! Please put it back man!
> 
> Martha Quinn, she was a hottie!


Ok, I'll put it back for just 10 mnutes.


----------



## steveK2016

SadUber said:


> Ok, I'll put it back for just 10 mnutes.


Since you wanna hesitate on posting the video, I'm gonna swoop in and leak the footage Game of Throne style!






He has Hay Hands!

He really doesn't sound like I imaged, I thought he'd have a heavy Minnesota accent since he had that post about his weird accent... not even close to any kind of accent that would call weird or out of place.


----------



## DocT

SadUber Thank you for sharing. Good news is Trang does work there!
I have to admit though, I literally busted out in laughter when you said you're not a ladies man. You sounded very nervous, but the lady seemed to try to make you more at ease.

Make an appointment with Trang for Tuesday, 2pm, for a manicure!


----------



## SadUber

DocT said:


> SadUber Thank you for sharing. Good news is Trang does work there!
> I have to admit though, I literally busted out in laughter when you said you're not a ladies man. You sounded very nervous, but the lady seemed to try to make you more at ease.
> 
> Make an appointment with Trang for Tuesday, 2pm, for a manicure!


When she said "we have men who come in here." I was sure these men were lady-men, so I wanted her to understand that I was not. It just came out wrong.


----------



## wk1102

SadUber said:


> When she said "we have men who come in here." I was sure these men were lady-men, so I wanted her to understand that I was not. It just came out wrong.


No.. seriously a lot of men get manicures. I dont seripusly know why but they do.

I'm glad the video is back. I thought you were wearing some kind of sandals with black socks... upon a second watch i see they are not.

I hate my voice on recording too, it's a common thing.

Well done. You are definitly entertainment


----------



## MHR

Sooo... I watch my videos with CC on as to not disturb the husband.

Didn't work as CC translated that SadUber said, 'I have pink hands uh I got pee hands'. ￼￼￼

Please tell me it was wrong.


----------



## Uberingdude

MHR said:


> View attachment 154375
> 
> Sooo... I watch my videos with CC on as to not disturb the husband.
> 
> Didn't work as CC translated that SadUber said, 'I have pink hands uh I got pee hands'. ￼￼￼
> 
> Please tell me it was wrong.


Close enough!


----------



## CryBaby_Mocker

No woman would sincerely be interested in this guy. If she is, it's just for documents.


----------



## Rakos

You know....

I have to hand it to him...

He is into his character 1000%...

Wish I was that dedicated....

Rakos


----------



## 1kittycatfish

Cousin is only coming along because of there culture.. he scored points by maning up and going in because I am sure family works there..he will be the talk of the dinner table.


----------



## 1rightwinger

Here is the speedo story.

https://uberpeople.net/threads/pax-gave-me-1-star-for-wearing-speedos.172957/

Fyi, the search function on this forum is very useful.....just click little magnifying glass toward upper right corner. Make sure remove checkmark for search this thread only. Then type in speedo in the search field (or anything you want to search]


----------



## SadUber

I removed the video again, but here's what basically happened.

I went into the manicure shop and I told the 40 year old Asian working there that I was interested in their services. I thought it would seem too weird if I just went in there asking to see Trang.

At first she kind of ignored me and told me I could look at some brochures at their prices and started heading back to a client again.
I said "hey, I got a bunch of hay splinters in my hands, do you help remove these?"
She replied that they only do manicures, and seemed to pay little attention to me.

Finally I said "I am an Uber driver, I gave a ride to Trang who told me I should come in here."
After hearing that I am an Uber driver, her demeanor towards me totally changed. "What is wrong with your hands?" She said. At this time I could see everyone staring at me. I was possibly the first heterosexual man who had ever entered there, and I was feeling a little nervous.
" I apologize if I come across nervous. this is the first time I have ever been in a manicurist shop before" I said.
" it's okay, men come in here for manicures sometimes" she assured me.
" I'm not the type of guy to do manicures, I just want to get these damn splinters out of my hands" I replied.
" sorry, we only do manicures"
" by the way, I was hoping to see Trang, is she here?"
" no, she is on vacation until Tuesday"
" great, I look forward to seeing her!"

I winked at the woman and then walked out the door.


----------



## MHR

Well damn, I have to wait until Tuesday for hopefully the finale of Season 2.


----------



## Uberingdude

SadUber said:


> I removed the video again, but here's what basically happened.
> 
> I went into the manicure shop and I told the 40 year old Asian working there that I was interested in their services. I thought it would seem too weird if I just went in there asking to see Trang.
> 
> At first she kind of ignored me and told me I could look at some brochures at their prices and started heading back to a client again.
> I said "hey, I got a bunch of hay splinters in my hands, do you help remove these?"
> She replied that they only do manicures, and seemed to pay little attention to me.
> 
> Finally I said "I am an Uber driver, I gave a ride to Trang who told me I should come in here."
> After hearing that I am an Uber driver, her demeanor towards me totally changed. "What is wrong with your hands?" She said. At this time I could see everyone staring at me. I was possibly the first heterosexual man who had ever entered there, and I was feeling a little nervous.
> " I apologize if I come across nervous. this is the first time I have ever been in a manicurist shop before" I said.
> " it's okay, men come in here for manicures sometimes" she assured me.
> " I'm not the type of guy to do manicures, I just want to get these damn splinters out of my hands" I replied.
> " sorry, we only do manicures"
> " by the way, I was hoping to see Trang, is she here?"
> " no, she is on vacation until Tuesday"
> " great, I look forward to seeing her!"
> 
> I winked at the woman and then walked out the door.


I heard the video. That is BASICALLY what happened.


----------



## DenverRose

DocT said:


> SadUber Thank you for sharing. Good news is Trang does work there!
> I have to admit though, I literally busted out in laughter when you said you're not a ladies man. You sounded very nervous, but the lady seemed to try to make you more at ease.
> 
> Make an appointment with Trang for Tuesday, 2pm, for a manicure!


I missed it too. What happened?


----------



## Tommy Vercetti

So who is mark? Cant leave us hanging bro...I don't care if this story is real of fake..who is Mark damn it? I NEED CLOSURE


----------



## Jtdub

Guys, click on Saduber's profile and then click at the bottom to find all threads by Saduber. You can read up on all of this. You can read them all or wait for his book "Tales of a Sad Uber Driver" in a fiction section near you.


----------



## Uberingdude

Tommy Vercetti said:


> So who is mark? Cant leave us hanging bro...I don't care if this story is real of fake..who is Mark damn it? I NEED CLOSURE


Read about Mark here:

https://uberpeople.net/threads/lucrative-business-deal.179238/

https://uberpeople.net/threads/irate-pax-showed-up-at-my-new-home-i-reported-him.183639/

There'll might be more, but that's what I remember.


----------



## wk1102

I'm not a la


1rightwinger said:


> Here is the speedo story.
> 
> https://uberpeople.net/threads/pax-gave-me-1-star-for-wearing-speedos.172957/
> 
> Fyi, the search function on this forum is very useful.....just click little magnifying glass toward upper right corner. Make sure remove checkmark for search this thread only. Then type in speedo in the search field (or anything you want to search]


I had read that, I guess I just forgot and never made the connection to SadUber

Just finished the Xmas story... good stuff.

I used to to go all out for Xmas and Halloween. I lost almost all of my decorations in hurricane Francis and not I just phone it in. I wish I had some video, i had pictures, like real on paper pictures but most of that stuff got ruined too. We lost abput 80% of our belongings in Francis and Jeanne.

I had years worth of stuff is made and bought. My wife gets mad because o do t put the effort in anymore.

SadUber don't let anyone ever take that part you away!

You're alright in my book.


----------



## Tommy Vercetti

Uberingdude said:


> Read about Mark here:
> 
> https://uberpeople.net/threads/lucrative-business-deal.179238/
> 
> https://uberpeople.net/threads/irate-pax-showed-up-at-my-new-home-i-reported-him.183639/
> 
> There'll might be more, but that's what I remember.


Dude, thanks for those links..I went to a little pyramid scheme similar to this exact thing. Buy from us, we'll give you a sales license, make a percentage off people you sign up for it. I didn't go through with it because when the dude was explaining how the system worked on a piece of paper, it started forming a pyramid lol..I bailed immediately.


----------



## SadUber

wk1102 said:


> I'm not a la
> 
> I had read that, I guess I just forgot and never made the connection to SadUber
> 
> Just finished the Xmas story... good stuff.
> 
> I used to to go all out for Xmas and Halloween. I lost almost all of my decorations in hurricane Francis and not I just phone it in. I wish I had some video, i had pictures, like real on paper pictures but most of that stuff got ruined too. We lost abput 80% of our belongings in Francis and Jeanne.
> 
> I had years worth of stuff is made and bought. My wife gets mad because o do t put the effort in anymore.
> 
> SadUber don't let anyone ever take that part you away!
> 
> You're alright in my book.


Sorry to hear that. Like I said, Uber people are those who got knocked to the ground. You're definately in that definition.


----------



## wk1102

SadUber said:


> Sorry to hear that. Like I said, Uber people are those who got knocked to the ground. You're definately in that definition.


Thanks, no need to be sorry, truth is I got so tired of sorting crap and cleaning stuff up, if it wasn't valuable I tossed it.

I think people on Facebook just want everyone to think they are living the life, truth is, most are more miserable tJan us, and they need the world to approve of them, their lives , vacuums.... in order to feel good about themselves.

Question for you, was the Speedo a little bikini type thing?


----------



## SadUber

wk1102 said:


> Thanks, no need to be sorry, truth is I got so tired of sorting crap and cleaning stuff up, if it wasn't valuable I tossed it.
> 
> I think people on Facebook just want everyone to think they are living the life, truth is, most are more miserable tJan us, and they need the world to approve of them, their lives , vacuums.... in order to feel good about themselves.
> 
> Question for you, was the Speedo a little bikini type thing?


I'd rather forget that.


----------



## wk1102

SadUber said:


> I'd rather forget that.


Not a chance!

I'm sitting here watching my favorite movie, Willy Wonka and the chocolate factory and I'm convinced you need to do a Willy Wonka theme.

It would be wonderful !

Umpa umpa umpa dee do
I've go another riddle for you.
What do you think SadUber should do

A Willy Wonka themed uber is the answer for you!


----------



## SadUber

wk1102 said:


> Not a chance!
> 
> I'm sitting here watching my favorite movie, Willy Wonka and the chocolate factory and I'm convinced you need to do a Willy Wonka theme.
> 
> It would be wonderful !
> 
> Umpa umpa umpa dee do
> I've go another riddle for you.
> What do you think SadUber should do
> 
> A Willy Wonka themed uber is the answer for you!


I don't feel like doing any non holiday themes unless if it knocks the ball out of the park. What do you propose?


----------



## steveK2016

wk1102 said:


> I'm not a la
> 
> I had read that, I guess I just forgot and never made the connection to SadUber
> 
> Just finished the Xmas story... good stuff.
> 
> I used to to go all out for Xmas and Halloween. I lost almost all of my decorations in hurricane Francis and not I just phone it in. I wish I had some video, i had pictures, like real on paper pictures but most of that stuff got ruined too. We lost abput 80% of our belongings in Francis and Jeanne.
> 
> I had years worth of stuff is made and bought. My wife gets mad because o do t put the effort in anymore.
> 
> SadUber don't let anyone ever take that part you away!
> 
> You're alright in my book.


Hell I replied to that thread! But I didn't realize it was SadUber I didn't really start tracking his name to his posts until he started talking about his Care Packages.


----------



## wk1102

steveK2016 said:


> Hell I replied to that thread! But I didn't realize it was SadUber I didn't really start tracking his name to his posts until he started talking about his Care Packages.


Oh my, I missed i think i missed that one too... was there homemade cookiees involved?



SadUber said:


> I don't feel like doing any non holiday themes unless if it knocks the ball out of the park. What do you propose?


Oh, I'm not the creative one, I'll help you come up with a way to build it but...


----------



## steveK2016

wk1102 said:


> Oh my, I missed i think i missed that one too... was there homemade cookiees involved?
> 
> Oh, I'm not the creative one, I'll help you come up with a way to build it but...


If only it was home made cookies...


----------



## wk1102

steveK2016 said:


> If only it was home made cookies...


Oh my... tampons, mouth wash, hot sauce. Baggies of cereal...

I wish I he lived closer to me, I'd love to hang out with him for a day.



SadUber said:


> I removed the video again, but here's what basically happened.
> 
> I went into the manicure shop and I told the 40 year old Asian working there that I was interested in their services. I thought it would seem too weird if I just went in there asking to see Trang.
> 
> At first she kind of ignored me and told me I could look at some brochures at their prices and started heading back to a client again.
> I said "hey, I got a bunch of hay splinters in my hands, do you help remove these?"
> She replied that they only do manicures, and seemed to pay little attention to me.
> 
> Finally I said "I am an Uber driver, I gave a ride to Trang who told me I should come in here."
> After hearing that I am an Uber driver, her demeanor towards me totally changed. "What is wrong with your hands?" She said. At this time I could see everyone staring at me. I was possibly the first heterosexual man who had ever entered there, and I was feeling a little nervous.
> " I apologize if I come across nervous. this is the first time I have ever been in a manicurist shop before" I said.
> " it's okay, men come in here for manicures sometimes" she assured me.
> " I'm not the type of guy to do manicures, I just want to get these damn splinters out of my hands" I replied.
> " sorry, we only do manicures"
> " by the way, I was hoping to see Trang, is she here?"
> " no, she is on vacation until Tuesday"
> " great, I look forward to seeing her!"
> 
> I winked at the woman and then walked out the door.


Well, that's not exactly how it went buy close...


----------



## Steubie

This dude is legit!! Lol


----------



## Uberingdude

Hey Dude, this is the day! This is the day Trang's working at Friendly Hands...er Nails.

Are you going out there today????


----------



## Tr4vis Ka1anick

SU, this is so easy bud.

Just do as I say and thank me later in PM.


*Call Friendly Nails*
*Make appointment for manicure. *
*THIS IS KEY: Request Trang as your manicurist. Some one recommended her to you, you heard she does a good job.* 
*When you arrive for your appointment, if she is not available for your manicure, express dissatisfaction.*
*If you get her for your appointment, let the magic happen (be persistent).*
*
TK*


----------



## bwchubb

and dress nicely, with clean clothes...casual !


----------



## SadUber

Tr4vis Ka1anick said:


> SU, this is so easy bud.
> 
> Just do as I say and thank me later in PM.
> 
> 
> *Call Friendly Nails*
> *Make appointment for manicure. *
> *THIS IS KEY: Request Trang as your manicurist. Some one recommended her to you, you heard she does a good job.*
> *When you arrive for your appointment, if she is not available for your manicure, express dissatisfaction.*
> *If you get her for your appointment, let the magic happen (be persistent).*
> *
> TK*


Good idea. Will do.

But I'm not going to get a manicure!


----------



## PrestonT

SadUber said:


> Good idea. Will do.
> 
> But I'm not going to get a manicure!


Dude, guys get manicures. They clean out your cuticles and trim your nails. You can get a coat of clear polish too, if you want. I used to get my nails done with I was a blackjack dealer. I'm as straight as an arrow.

PS if they use glass tables, take a little blue pill (that's a banned word, really?) before your appointment. At the angle from which they do your nails, she'll get the message.

If they don't have glass tables, then get a pedicure for the same result.


----------



## DocT

SadUber said:


> Good idea. Will do.
> 
> But I'm not going to get a manicure!


Men get manicures too! It's ok!


----------



## SadUber

Ok, this is weird. I called and they said nobody named Trang works there. I kind of argued for a while, but the woman insists she works there every day and nobody by that name is there. Ugh. What's going on?


----------



## DocT

Go in PERSON, look for her working there.
If you see Trang working, tell the front desk person you want her (point to Trang). Even if Trang is currently with a client, tell the desk lady you will wait, or make an appointment for the next available slot. Be persistent!


----------



## PrestonT

DocT said:


> Go in PERSON, look for her working there.
> If you see Trang working, tell the front desk person you want her (point to Trang). Even if Trang is currently with a client, tell the desk lady you will wait, or make an appointment for the next available slot. Be persistent!


If the front desk lady slips to the back, then you hear sirens, you should probably leave.


----------



## Freedom101

SadUber said:


> ...
> I winked at the woman and then walked out the door.


Nice work smoothing over that awkward convo at the end there.


----------



## bwchubb

yes go there, you may not have the correct dialect and they are mis-understanding you. 
go and check it out ! you have nothing to lose !


----------



## Tr4vis Ka1anick

"So, Trang what part of the book did you like the most?"

"tôi thích thú vật và cây cối, SadUber".


----------



## PrestonT

Tr4vis Ka1anick said:


> "So, Trang what part of the book did you like the most?"
> 
> "tôi thích thú vật và cây cối, SadUber".


"Please don't force me to get a restraining order, SadUber."

Am I close?


----------



## SadUber

DocT said:


> Go in PERSON, look for her working there.
> If you see Trang working, tell the front desk person you want her (point to Trang). Even if Trang is currently with a client, tell the desk lady you will wait, or make an appointment for the next available slot. Be persistent!


Ill might drop by if I'm in the area. It's not too important to me.


----------



## MHR

*sigh*


----------



## steveK2016

Don't you dare leave us hanging!


----------



## SadUber

PrestonT said:


> Dude, guys get manicures. They clean out your cuticles and trim your nails. You can get a coat of clear polish too, if you want. I used to get my nails done with I was a blackjack dealer. I'm as straight as an arrow.
> 
> PS if they use glass tables, take a little blue pill (that's a banned word, really?) before your appointment. At the angle from which they do your nails, she'll get the message.
> 
> If they don't have glass tables, then get a pedicure for the same result.


This super shocks me. Makes me feel much more comfortable going in there though.


----------



## MHR

You go in person and when you see Trang you point to her then you point to your hands and you say, 'I need a manicure please with no polish. Thank you.'

If someone else tries to say they will do the manicure you say, 'no' and point to Trang and say, 'I would like her to do it.' If they say she is busy you tell them, 'That's fine, I can wait.' Then you go sit and wait and come up with another great story for UP.

You need to start planning for Season 3 and the Great Pumpkin scheme which seems to be losing momentum.


----------



## SadUber

bwchubb said:


> and dress nicely, with clean clothes...casual !


----------



## bwchubb

THAT IS FINE,,maybe a little overdressed for a manicure, but looks good from Pennsylvania


----------



## steveK2016

SadUber said:


> View attachment 155278


Lose the coat, lose the tie and roll the sleeves up. Business casual.


----------



## Tr4vis Ka1anick

SadUber said:


> View attachment 155278







Look OUT.


----------



## MHR

Oh dear God, I've just realized we didn't see what shoes he's wearing with that snazzy outfit.


----------



## SadUber

DocT said:


> Men get manicures too! It's ok!


You and Preston put me at ease. But doesn't matter. I just dropped by again, and now they DON'T KNOW HER! This is making me crazy.

I took a video hoping I'd get a little bit of Trang on there, but no luck. I could share the video, but I guarantee it's as boring as can be.


----------



## DocT

SadUber said:


> View attachment 155278


Be yourself. Don't be a wannabe! If folks in your part of town don't normally wear suits, then change to something more casual. Nice clean pair of jeans with NO holes, and a collared polo shirt is good enough.



SadUber said:


> You and Preston put me at ease. But doesn't matter. I just dropped by again, and now they DON'T KNOW HER! This is making me crazy.
> 
> I took a video hoping I'd get a little bit of Trang on there, but no luck. I could share the video, but I guarantee it's as boring as can be.


Don't need to share the video.
When you went in, did you see Trang?


----------



## SadUber

DocT said:


> Be yourself. Don't be a wannabe! If folks in your part of town don't normally wear suits, then change to something more casual. Nice clean pair of jeans with NO holes, and a collared polo shirt is good enough.
> 
> Don't need to share the video.
> When you went in, did you see Trang?


Nope.


----------



## CryBaby_Mocker

SadUber said:


> Nope.


Yes, share the video!


----------



## PrestonT

SadUber said:


> But doesn't matter. I just dropped by again, and now they DON'T KNOW HER! This is making me crazy.


Congratulations.

She is so afraid of you that she has quit her job and gone into hiding. The shop won't hire her back because they don't want any stalker drama ruining their business. She will be resigned to a life of prostitution in a massage parlor. Good job, you must be very proud of yourself.


----------



## Jtdub

Dude get a pedicure. You will not regret it once you get over the embarrassment.


----------



## bwchubb

wait a minute...this was just in on my lyft weekly update ?









5-Star Feedback

"Best Lyft ride ever! He had a disco ball and when I asked about it ... 'Who says you can't party in a Lyft?'"
- A passenger who was down with an impromptu party


----------



## SadUber

*Trang called last night*
I got a phone call from Trang last night while I was Ubering around 1 am. There are SO many red flags that everyone has pointed out here, and many that I have thought about myself.

1. Why is it that half of the time people at her place of work know her, the other half of the time they don't?
2. Why does she always call me from the phone number late at night from a place that closes around 6 PM?
3. Why did she say she doesn't work, and they I hear she's going to be at a shop?
4. Why does the cousin have to come with us? Why would she insist on paying Uber?
5. Why did she act shy at the beginning of the call, and then I definitely heard a giggle at the end?

I was thinking about all of this, and suddenly it all made sense. This girl has one intent in mind. To make fun of the Uber driver.

So I just ignored on her phone call last night.

I'm not going to be anybody's fool.


----------



## CryBaby_Mocker

Nice story. Let's see the screenshot!


----------



## SadUber

CryBaby_Mocker said:


> Nice story. Let's see the screenshot!


Screenshot of what?


----------



## CryBaby_Mocker

SadUber said:


> Screenshot of what?


Screenshot of your phone calls last night.


----------



## PrestonT

SadUber said:


> I'm not going to be anybody's fool.


----------



## FrostyAZ

SadUber said:


> So I clicked ignore on her phone call last night.
> 
> I'm not going to be anybody's fool.


Good for you sadUber. Trang was probably trying to trick you, kidnap you, and turn you into a male prostitute. It's now undeniable that your not anybody's fool!

She called you twice?


----------



## PrestonT

FrostyAZ said:


> Good for you sadUber. Trang was probably trying to trick you, kidnap you, and turn you into a male prostitute. It's now undeniable that your not anybody's fool!
> 
> She called you twice?


Three times.


----------



## wk1102

SadUber said:


> This super shocks me. Makes me feel much more comfortable going in there though.


I've been telling you this since you mentioned you felt uncomfortable going in there the 1st time.

John Gotti, on of the most infamous mobsters of all time got manicures on the regular.


----------



## SadUber




----------



## CryBaby_Mocker

She's probably a friend of yours.


----------



## Uberingdude

SadUber said:


> *Trang called last night*
> I got a phone call from Trang last night while I was Ubering around 1 am. There are SO many red flags that everyone has pointed out here, and many that I have thought about myself.
> 
> 1. Why is it that half of the time people at her place of work know her, the other half of the time they don't?
> 2. Why does she always call me from the phone number late at night from a place that closes around 6 PM?
> 3. Why did she say she doesn't work, and they I hear she's going to be at a shop?
> 4. Why does the cousin have to come with us? Why would she insist on paying Uber?
> 5. Why did she act shy at the beginning of the call, and then I definitely heard a giggle at the end?
> 
> I was thinking about all of this, and suddenly it all made sense. This girl has one intent in mind. To make fun of the Uber driver.
> 
> So I just ignored on her phone call last night.
> 
> I'm not going to be anybody's fool.


Noooo dude! It must not end like this.

Somethings odd, but she's not making fun of you. You have to call that place at the midnight hour.


----------



## Uberingdude

SadUber said:


> View attachment 155671


I see you have a phone call to Freeway Ford there. Car problems or are you getting a new car?


----------



## DocT

OMG! Answer the call next time. See what she wants. Take her on an uber ride! Make money off of her, at least!


----------



## Uberingdude

I'm in my car now, but when I get home, I'm curious to check out those other phone numbers!


----------



## delornick94

She wants to see if your avialable for a massage with a happy ending.


----------



## steveK2016

Uberingdude said:


> I see you have a phone call to Freeway Ford there. Car problems or are you getting a new car?


Now we're doing theories on the show, soon someone is going to post breakdowns of SadUber stories on youtube


----------



## bwchubb

disclaimer; the link is for fun only,,,not real the link is for fun only,,,not real

http://www.captiongenerator.com/680252/FAKE---PRANK-FUN-ONLY-sad-uber-vs-trang#.WbFihUmh98g.gmail


----------



## DocT

bwchubb said:


> disclaimer; the link is for fun only,,,not real the link is for fun only,,,not real
> 
> http://www.captiongenerator.com/680252/FAKE---PRANK-FUN-ONLY-sad-uber-vs-trang#.WbFihUmh98g.gmail


Wow! Didn't think it would end that way.


----------



## CryBaby_Mocker

Uberingdude said:


> I'm in my car now, but when I get home, I'm curious to check out those other phone numbers!


Hey procrastinating dude! You never looked up the numbers, so I did.
I gotta give the troll credit. He pays attention to detail. Here are the numbers he had on his phone screenshot:

Incoming\no answer:
friendly nails
Freeway does

Outgoing:
Party City
Friendly nails 
Lender's pumpkin patch
Waldoff Farm
Knaptons Raspberries apples and pumpkins

Shaking my head.


----------

